# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Vinogradska - novosti

## ja_mama

:Smile:  27+4 

i imam jedno pitanje,dobila sam od gin. 2 uputnice za prve preglede u Vin.:
1. uputnica siva: kks,guk, i urin   da li se to obavlja ujutro od 7 do 9 kako sam čula

2.uputnica crvena : uzv vs  da li se za to trebam naručiti


i to sve idem direkt na odjel ginekologije ili  :? 


unaprijed hvala  :Smile: [/quote]
uzv - trebas se narucit na ginekoloskoj ambulanti a i za pregled

----------


## Anna8

> winnerica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moram pohvaliti i zahvaliti se cjelokupnom osoblju rodilišta u Vinogradskoj, zaista sam prezadovoljna.
> Rodila sam 7.2. u 00.01h - porodila me dr. Gelo i zahvaljujem se svima!
> 
> 
> Onda sam ja garant cula prvi plac tvoje bebe  
> Naime, cijelo sam vrijeme provela u predrađaonici i "rodila" valjda 30 puta od svog poroda do odlaska doma.


He,he! Ovako sam i ja slušala i "rađala" pred Božić!  :Wink:

----------


## winnerica

> winnerica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moram pohvaliti i zahvaliti se cjelokupnom osoblju rodilišta u Vinogradskoj, zaista sam prezadovoljna.
> Rodila sam 7.2. u 00.01h - porodila me dr. Gelo i zahvaljujem se svima!
> 
> 
> Onda sam ja garant cula prvi plac tvoje bebe  
> Naime, cijelo sam vrijeme provela u predrađaonici i "rodila" valjda 30 puta od svog poroda do odlaska doma.


Joooooj, sad si me rascmoljila   :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:  , ti si se naslušala onda puno plačeva, a ja nisam čula prvi plač moje bebe jer nije odmah prodisala i proplakala u boksu, već su je odnijeli, a vratili mi je za par minuta uređenu i zamotanu ko   :Saint:    :D .

----------


## Cubana

> Cubana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  winnerica prvotno napisa
> ...


A joj   :Crying or Very sad:  
Sorry.   :Heart:  Glavno da je sad sve u redu  :Heart:

----------


## Rency

curke jel znate tko je srijedom u trud.amb.,jel ima neki doktor na G?

----------


## uporna

> curke jel znate tko je srijedom u trud.amb.,jel ima neki doktor na G?


Mislim da je Tučkar

----------


## Rency

ak sam ja dobro skuzila to je doc N.Galkowski,on je  valjda srijedom dolje a inace je s odjela :/  :/ ,il sam krivo skuzila
uporna, thx svejedno...

----------


## Elluna

Cure, zna li koja može li se u Vinogradskoj sada rađat u bilo kojem drugom položaju osim ležećem / poluležećem?

Zanima me konkretno porod na stolčiću, ali mi se čini da će me samo blijedo ili pošprdno pogledat ako pitam za takvo što  :Grin:

----------


## gorka

nazalost nemaju stolcic, ali imaju lopte

----------


## Lucas

> Cure, zna li koja može li se u Vinogradskoj sada rađat u bilo kojem drugom položaju osim ležećem / poluležećem?



podižem malo pitanje i čekam friške odgovore

----------


## bucka

meni prije 3 mj nisu dali ni da se okrenem na drugi bok, ali nakon nekog vremena ponudili loptu

----------


## Lucas

joj mene je ubilo to višesatno "morate" ležati na leđima..... voljela bi da su malo fleksibilniji, da se mogu okrenuti na bok, četveronoške, klečati ili bar malo prohodati koji trud.....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## apricot

što bi se dogodilo da se ipak okreneš na bok?
bi li te netko došao zarotirati?

meni se to čini kao zlostavljanje.
zamisli da ležiš na plaži i dati dođe čuvar plaže/spasitelj/prodavač sladoleda... i ne da ti da se okreneš.

----------


## Lucas

pa zadnji put (2009g) kad god sam se okrenula uvijek su me "opomenule" 
i znam da mi je to strašno išlo na živce...i njima što me moraju opominjati svaki put.....

----------


## apricot

ti samo reci: ma razumijem, ali meni je nekako lakše ovako
i nasmiješi se
pa neka opomenu još koji put, a ti svaki put kako razumiješ, ali...

----------


## Lucas

:Grin:  zapamtit ću to.....

----------


## Točka

> joj mene je ubilo to višesatno "morate" ležati na leđima..... voljela bi da su malo fleksibilniji, da se mogu okrenuti na bok, četveronoške, klečati ili bar malo prohodati koji trud.....


Jao kad se sjetim, meni su rekli da moram ležati na lijevom boku...satima se nisam pomaknula. A mjesecima kasnije me cijela noga + kuk rasturali. Drugi put ću tražiti da me puste da se namjestim kako mi odgovara...budemo vidjeli hoće li imati odjeka...

----------


## Lucas

....da, u pravu si..... na lijevom boku...ne na leđima..... 
na leđa sam mogla samo kad bi mi kahlicu donesli  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bucka

> što bi se dogodilo da se ipak okreneš na bok?
> bi li te netko došao zarotirati?


fora je što si "spojena" na ctg, pa moraš ili molit njih da ti ga skinu (što u pravilu neće) ili ga sam skinuti prije okretanja ili se okrenuti pa da to sve sa tebe popada

----------


## bucka

> ....da, u pravu si..... na lijevom boku...ne na leđima..... 
> na leđa sam mogla samo kad bi mi kahlicu donesli


ja zato tražila kahlicu makar mi se i nije baš piškilo
i tako par puta, pa na kraju dobila kateter :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## apricot

ajme, koje poniženje
zdravoj ženi koja ima zdrave noge i koja normalno funkcionira - donijeli kahlicu kao da je nepokretna.
baš tužno

----------


## bucka

da, na moje pitanje mogu li do wc-a izričito su rekli da ne mogu!

----------


## apricot

a valjda da se ne izgubiš.
jer je poznato da su rodilje luđakinje sa smanjenom uračunljivošću  :Sad:

----------


## zmaj

> joj mene je ubilo to višesatno "morate" ležati na leđima..... voljela bi da su malo fleksibilniji, da se mogu okrenuti na bok, četveronoške, klečati ili bar malo prohodati koji trud.....


ja sam u 2009 u Petrovoj sve do izgona (i na početku neko vrijeme da ne "isklizne" gel) čučala, hodala, stajala, išla do wx, izvodila čučnjeve, penjala se i silazila s kreveta...dok me konačno pred izgon nisu polegli...premda sam se tad "usudila" pitati zar baš mora ležeći, na što sam dobila odgovor pa kak će babica uhvatiti djete...i nisam se opirala. nisam više bila toliko hrabra jer sam do tog trenutka, a i kasnije, "prekršila" sve moguće protokole  :Grin: 
naravno, to sam izvojevala u dogovoru s docom kojeg znam iz poznanstva tj prek jednog drugog doca

----------


## zmaj

> meni se to čini kao zlostavljanje.


men se čini da mi se ne čini da je to zlostavljanje neg da to jest zlostavljanje
tako nekako  :Grin:

----------


## nela30

u Vinogradskoj imate i mogućnos rađanja u kadi, samo što to nitko od rodilja nezna, a on ne nude tu opciju.ležala sam dva tjedna na patologiji trudnoće i čula sam piču da imaju kadu, onda sam pitla sestru sa odjela koja me je odfurla (čitaj prošvercala) do rađaone da je i vidim. samo je jednom bila u upotrebi i to je žalosno da Zagrebčanke za takav porod putuju u Rijeku ili Varaždin.

----------


## Lucas

ma daj? kako se "dočepati" kade?

----------


## nela30

neznam, možda da pitaš doktore kad budeš išla na pregled u trudničku ambulantu

----------


## Lucas

a tak i bude..... mislila sam možda si čula još kakve informacije dok si bila tamo

thanx

----------


## nela30

ne nisam osim da imaju kadu i da je nekoriste, a zašto nezna se. ja sam tamo čekala carski rez pa nisam bila kandidat za takvu vrstu poroda

----------


## Canaj

> u Vinogradskoj imate i mogućnos rađanja u kadi, samo što to nitko od rodilja nezna, a on ne nude tu opciju.ležala sam dva tjedna na patologiji trudnoće i čula sam piču da imaju kadu, onda sam pitla sestru sa odjela koja me je odfurla (čitaj prošvercala) do rađaone da je i vidim. samo je jednom bila u upotrebi i to je žalosno da Zagrebčanke za takav porod putuju u Rijeku ili Varaždin.


 :Shock:  :Shock: 
o čemu se tu zapravo radi? ima kada, al nema mogučnosti da ju koristiš?  :Rolling Eyes: 
valjda nemaju love za kupit primaljama hlače, jer u šosevima se ne mogu sagibati da priđu rodilji, ono pucaju šosevi i suknje  :Laughing:  valjda tak neki značajan razlog  :Laughing: 
(sori....to ja samo malo ispuhujem....čudim se....pjesnici su čuđenje u svijetu i tak to.....hahahahaha)

 nema stolčić, još uvijek?

----------


## leptiric_zg

Ima kakvih friških novosti tko je voljan podijeliti s nama koji će svaki čas završiti u Vinogradskoj?  :Smile:

----------


## kloolk

Ima netko pri ruci broj na koji se treba naručiti za prvi pregled i UZV prije poroda?

----------


## crvic

nedavno sam rodila u vinogradskoj i imam predivan porod za sobom, sam izgon smo moja vrapcica i ja odradile cuceci  :Smile: 
nisam mogla vjerovati da cucim i radjam u vinogradskoj. ali, zbilja je prekrasno tako roditi i jos sam pod dojmom kako smo nas dvije to super odradile. 
primalje su bile divne, nitko se nije uplitao u moj porod i imala sam osjecaj da sam sama. odmah su mi je dale "pod spavacicu" i tako smo se mazile. nakon vaganja i kupanja, mm, vrapcica i ja smo jos tri sata uzivali u boxu.

----------


## lella.I.B

i ja sam rodila u Vinogradskoj četvero od svojih petero klinaca, zadnji put prije 9mj. nisam pojma imala da imam i neka svoja prava, iako sam se za dosta toga 'izborila', pa me me uopće nisu dirali, na čemu sam im zahvalna. jedino je taj CTG zbilja dosadan i iritira. muž je bio samnom i to mi je uvijek od presudne važnosti. inače, babice su bile predivne i zbilja sam im zahvalna.  :Klap:

----------


## Elluna

> Cure, zna li koja može li se u Vinogradskoj sada rađat u bilo kojem drugom položaju osim ležećem / poluležećem?
> 
> Zanima me konkretno porod na stolčiću, ali mi se čini da će me samo blijedo ili pošprdno pogledat ako pitam za takvo što


6 dana nakon ovog posta ja rodila svog sinčeka  :Heart: 
Sad za mjesec dana stiže i seka  :Heart: 




> u Vinogradskoj imate i mogućnos rađanja u kadi, samo što to nitko od rodilja nezna, a on ne nude tu opciju.ležala sam dva tjedna na patologiji trudnoće i čula sam piču da imaju kadu, onda sam pitla sestru sa odjela koja me je odfurla (čitaj prošvercala) do rađaone da je i vidim. samo je jednom bila u upotrebi i to je žalosno da Zagrebčanke za takav porod putuju u Rijeku ili Varaždin.


Ja sam čula da se kada ne koristi jer nemaju osposobljeno osoblje za porod u kadi. Šteta.
Baš dobro da onda imaju kadu...




> nedavno sam rodila u vinogradskoj i imam predivan porod za sobom, sam izgon smo moja vrapcica i ja odradile cuceci 
> nisam mogla vjerovati da cucim i radjam u vinogradskoj. ali, zbilja je prekrasno tako roditi i jos sam pod dojmom kako smo nas dvije to super odradile. 
> primalje su bile divne, nitko se nije uplitao u moj porod i imala sam osjecaj da sam sama. odmah su mi je dale "pod spavacicu" i tako smo se mazile. nakon vaganja i kupanja, mm, vrapcica i ja smo jos tri sata uzivali u boxu.


S obzirom da stolčeka nema, ovo je najbliže onda ideji i želji koju ja imam za porod.
A da pitam kao pravi bleso - di si čučala? Na podu? Na stolu?  :Grin:  U boxu?
To si tražila prije? Kome si rekla? Jel bilo problema?
Za mjesec dana idem opet i voljela bi biti u malo prirodnijem položaju.
Znam da je doktorima lakše dok ja ležim, ali ježiga, ja rađam, a meni je lakše ne ležat, ne?

----------


## Ayan

> o čemu se tu zapravo radi? ima kada, al nema mogučnosti da ju koristiš? 
> valjda nemaju love za kupit primaljama hlače, jer u šosevima se ne mogu sagibati da priđu rodilji, ono pucaju šosevi i suknje  valjda tak neki značajan razlog 
> (sori....to ja samo malo ispuhujem....čudim se....pjesnici su čuđenje u svijetu i tak to.....hahahahaha)
> 
>  nema stolčić, još uvijek?


raspitala sam se oko kade u vinogradskoj, i  "moj izvor" ( :Laughing: ) kaže, da kada postoji, ali da je korištena možda svega par puta, ako i toliko zbog toga jer nitko od osoblja navodno nije osposobljen za porođaj u kadi. također za kadu je potrebno da je trudnoća uredna, beba okrenuta kak treba, brisevi moraju biti uredni, a zbog čega se do sada nitko nije potrudio educirati osoblje za ovakvu vrstu poroda, ili je to samo još jedan od izgovora kako bi tjerali svoje tko to zna.

----------


## sandra23

Ja sam rodila i Vin 2010 i rađala sam klečeći na sve 4. Okrenula sam se kako mi je pasalo,počeo je izgon i tako sam rađala. Dale su mi i da se okrećem,vrtim po stolu(klečala sam na stolu),siđem i šetam,nudile loptu itd.

----------


## sandra23

E cure btw Vin vam se preuređuje i sad će biti rooming in.Makar koliko shvaćam bit će opcionalan odnosno po izboru. Bivše dječija soba se sad pretvara u dodatne sobe.

----------


## ivana_v

> Ima netko pri ruci broj na koji se treba naručiti za prvi pregled i UZV prije poroda?


imas na njihovoj stranici br tel i faxa ali mene su otpilili i rekli da se narucim mailom.. ili mozes osobno..

----------


## crvic

i ja sam cucala na stolu, nekako je primalja stol stavila da je dio za noge bio ispod moje guze i ja sam se samo spustila i drzala s rukama iz sebe za visi dio stola. 
meni je primalja prva spomenula da se cucnem. 
sada je vinogradska super, trudnice se mogu odsetati do wc-a nakon sto ih stave u box, moze se skakati na lopti... ma totalna suprotnost onome iz 2008-me! i da, mene ni jedan dr nije pregledao dok sam bila u boxu, kada sam rekla da osjecam kako bebuska izlazi, primalja ju je samo docekala  :Smile:

----------


## Lucas

ajme kako je ovo divno za čuti..... sad me malo manje panika lovi (ja ću ovih dana tamo...opet)

----------


## crvic

zelim ti prekrasan porod! 
ja sam jako fascinirana kako je roditi lako i predivno  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

cure, ima li koja informaciju kad će preuređivanje rodilišta biti gotovo? meni je termin 29. 3.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lucas

> zelim ti prekrasan porod! 
> ja sam jako fascinirana kako je roditi lako i predivno


hvala ti puno...nakon prvog strašnog iskustva, nadam se da će ovo biti barem malo bolje.....

----------


## sillyme

> E cure btw Vin vam se preuređuje i sad će biti rooming in.Makar koliko shvaćam bit će opcionalan odnosno po izboru. Bivše dječija soba se sad pretvara u dodatne sobe.


Ne kuzim ovo opcionalan - pa i na sd ti odnesu bebu ako kazes da si preumorna.
ontopic Vinogradska - slabo ce biti koristi od rooming-ina ako se sestre za bebe ne "poprave" - kad sam ja bila uvijek su bile samo dvije, obicno pretrgane trceci izmedju 80 rodilja, i pretezno bile lose volje i ne bas od koristi kad su problemi s dojenjem u pitanju. Da ne spominjem da ako ti je bila potrebna pedijatrijska sestra prvo pozvonis, pa dodje sestra za babinjace, pa joj kazes da ti treba pedijatrijska sestra, pa cekas da prva sestra javi drugoj sestri pa dok ih docekas... I olako propisuju zabranu dojenja - imas temperaturu, ragade i sl - odmah kazu da ne dojis (tako su zabranili i mojoj cimerici i meni - od nas 4 u sobi 2 smo imale zabranu dojenja).

Na sd je to bolje rijeseno, odvojena su zvona za pedijatrijske sestre i za sestre za babinjace, a prakticno nista im nije razlog za zabranu dojenja (makar, s mojim sadasnjim iskustvom, da mi opet zabrane dojiti u Vinogradskoj ne bih se jednostavno obazirala na zabranu)...

----------


## andiko

Hmmmm...i mene zanima kad kreće taj rooming in u vinogradskoj..Pitat ću ja na pregledu

----------


## Roko_mama

Ja sam u Vinogradskoj ležala 14 dana prije poroda i 4 dana nakon poroda i kroz moj u sobu je prošlo dosta cura (cca 20) i nikad nijednoj nije nitko zabranio dojenje, naprotiv baš su se trudile, i cure koje su tražile da im se donesu bebe na zahtjev na dojenje i da ih se ne nadohranjuje nosile su bez pogovora. Ja sam u par navrata  prisustvovala kad su  kritizirale cure koje nisu htjele dojit.
Jedina koja nije smjela dojit bila je žena kojoj je kod poroda puklo debelo crijevo  i završila je na operaciji i bila na antibioticima ali su ju sestre tjerale da se izdaja, donjele joj izdajalicu i pomagale i komentirale da mora mislit na bebu i da tak održi mlijeko dok će smjet dojit. To je sve bilo 2007. i ja imam stvarno samo pozitivna iskustva. Na cijelom odjelu bila je jedna jedina nervozna sestra, ostale su sve bile mrak.

----------


## L&L

Koliko se čeka e-mailom kad se naručiš,koliko treba da ti odgovore kad trebaš doći

----------


## Sanja :)

Ja sam cekala 1dan! Kad sam vidla da nema odgovora nazvala sam ih i sestra mi je rekla termin putem tel. Objasnjenje da je velika guzva pa ne stignu odgovoriti mailom, ali da vide kad mail stigne i odmah u notes dodjeljuju termin!

----------


## theox

pitam se je li svima praksa inducirati porod s punih 39t kod gestacijskog dijabetesa ili je to samo u Vg...

----------


## Arbonna

Pozdrav svima!
Rodila sam u Vinogradskoj prije godinu i pol, pa sad čitam ovo o novostima jer me zanima kaj se sve promijenilo. Kako sve dijelite i dobra i loša iskustva, da podijelim ja svoja s prvog poroda (skoro sva su dobra i odlična). Meni je vodenjak pukao kod kuće, pa sam odmah išla u bolnicu. Uglavnom priča je malo poduža i pomalo zabavna i smiješna (bar meni), ali da skratim.....nakon 10 sati ležanja na boku, bila sam samo 5 prstiju otvorena i skoro pol plodne vode mi je otišlo tako da sam završila na hitnom carskom.....i moram napomenuti da mi je carski stvarno bio super. Više se ne sjećam tko je izveo carski, ali pohvale svima (pogotovo anesteziologinji koja je bila predivna). 
Tada nije bilo rooming in-a, ali to mi je nekako i pasalo jer me bilo strah sve te brige oko tek rođene bebe. Stvarno sam prezadovoljna svime i svima tamo (osim jednom sestrom koja je bila nervozna, rasplakala me i uzela mi dijete kad sam ju zamolila da ju smiri tak da ga mogu nahraniti, a ona mi je bezobrazno odgovorila da ne mogu dijete umiriti ležećki....valjda nije skužila da sam rodila na carski i da mi treba 20 min valjanja po krevetu samo da dođem u sjedećki položaj.....ali nekako i to razumijem, bile su samo 2 sestre u smijeni na nas valjda 50 s bebama).
e sad, kaj mene zanima zapravo?! čitajući vaše postove s novostima radujem se ponovnom porodu u Vinogradskoj jer vidim da je sad još ljepše i bolje (a sad me nije više strah rooming in-a), pa me zanima ima li koja od vas iskustvo da ste prvo rodile na carski, a drugo vaginalno? kakva je to procedura? hoću li morati biti neko vrijeme prije termina u bolnici ili ne moram ništa posebno planirati već samo čekam trudove? zanima me tak da već sad počnem malog klinju pripremati na neko duže odvajanje....

----------


## gizolito

jučer krenula na trudnički tečaj u vinogradskoj. još mi je jedna trudnica (koja je bila na prvom bolničkom) rekla kako joj je doktor rekao da kod gestacijskog dijabetesa induciraju u 39tt. s time da je njima dijabetes svaki šećer viši od 5.1 u bilo kojem trenutku trudnoće  :Evil or Very Mad:  s obzirom da je meni taj šećer 7.3 (što je merkuru i who ok , ali ne i našima u bolnici) očito je da ću i ja upasti u tu kategoriju za indukciju  :Nope: 
tako da i mene zanima kakva je praksa u drugim zg rodilištima, ali to ću postaviti na nekom drugom mjestu.

doktorica nam je primjerice rekla (tečaj traje od pon do pet 2 sata i svaki dan je drugi predavač - ginekologinja, anesteziolog, pediatar, babica i zaboravila sam tko je peti) da oni nemaju spavačice za porod (tj. preporuča se nositi svoju), ali da zato imaju pelene za bebe.
ono što je mene uzrujalo je bilo poglavlje o "prirodnom" ili pasivnom porodu koji se prema njezinim riječima srećom rijetko događa u bolnici i o kojemu neće puno pričati. al smo zato epiduralnoj i drugim analgeticima pričali 10ak minuta jer očito samo nenormalne žene žele "prirodni" porod, dok sve druge hoće aktivno vođeni i one su ok.
ahhhh... što sam trudnija to mi se manje da izražavati svoje želje vezano uz moj porod... ali i to je neka druga tema.
uglavnom  za sada mi se čini da je tečaj ok i da bi mogao dati okvirnu sliku o pravilima bolnice  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Može li se doći na tečaj u bolnicu neovisno jesam li se odlučila roditi u toj bolnici?

----------


## frka

moj šećer je bio preko 7 početkom 3. tromjesečja i nitko to nije spominjao kao problem. ovo o prirodnom porodu nije ni za komentirati - koma!

----------


## gizolito

mislim da ako tečaj nije uvjet za nešto u određenoj bolnici (tipa u petrovoj pratnjamora imat njihov tečaj) onda da se može kombinirati.
ja se tak i tak i dalje dvoumim oko bolnice - računam si da imam vremena dok ne iskoristim tu uputnicu za 1.pregled

----------


## hatatitla

Gizolito, a sta su rekli za nosenje robice i ostalih stvari za bebu? Ima li negdje neki sluzbeni popis? Ja sam bila prije vise od dvije i pol godine kad nije bilo rooming ina pa uopce ne znam sta sad treba nosit.

----------


## matahari

Ja sam rodila prije 6 mj., u Vg. Za bebu ti ne treba ništa osim vlažnih maramica. Pelene I robicu dobiješ od njih I neovisno o tome što se ponekad zna dogoditi da manjka robice za bebe nisu rada da koristiš svoju. Sebi ponesi spavaćice, ogrtač, papuče, stvari za osobnu higijenu. Ostalo ti sve stignu donijeti za vrijeme posjeta,




> Gizolito, a sta su rekli za nosenje robice i ostalih stvari za bebu? Ima li negdje neki sluzbeni popis? Ja sam bila prije vise od dvije i pol godine kad nije bilo rooming ina pa uopce ne znam sta sad treba nosit.

----------


## gizolito

maramice nije spominjala ginekologica, ali robica je njihova.
mislim da će danas biti pedijatar pa će valjda on točno reči kaj još treba

----------


## sarasvati

> mislim da ako tečaj nije uvjet za nešto u određenoj bolnici (tipa u petrovoj pratnjamora imat njihov tečaj) onda da se može kombinirati.
> ja se tak i tak i dalje dvoumim oko bolnice - računam si da imam vremena dok ne iskoristim tu uputnicu za 1.pregled


Moj termin je 5. 3., imam dosta vremena za premišljanje. Sve što sam do sad čitala, svaka bolnica ima nešto što mi se ne sviđa, a i nešto po čemu je dobra. Mislila sam ići na trudničke tečajeve, kad suzim odabir, i na taj način donesem konačnu odluku.

----------


## gizolito

danas bila socijalna radnica i pričala o pravima rodilja i majki na novčane naknade
zatim doktorica koja je pričala o mogućim intervencijama i komplikacijama za vrijeme poroda

----------


## gizolito

i izvješće s zadnjeg dana tečaja - bila je pedijatrica i glavna sestra :Grin: 
i sad stvarno svaka čast babici Blaženki! bila je izvrsna, duhovita, pokazivala nam poze koje su sve dobra za porod, o lopti, da tražimo i kažemo sve kaj nam je na pameti... ma baš je genijalna. ponudila je jako puno korisnih informacija i za buduće mame i za pratnju/očeve.
na kraju smo imali brzi obilazak rodilišta i odjela babinjača da vidimo gdje je kaj i kak se tam dođe.

----------


## Bluebella

*gizolito* hvala na recenziji tečaja u vinogradskoj.... ja počinjem idući tjedan i baš se veselim.
dragi će ići sa mnom, ali ne na sva predavanja, pa me zanima dali sve žene dolaze s pratnjom svaki dan i koliko bude parova/žena u grupi?

----------


## gizolito

> *gizolito* hvala na recenziji tečaja u vinogradskoj.... ja počinjem idući tjedan i baš se veselim.
> dragi će ići sa mnom, ali ne na sva predavanja, pa me zanima dali sve žene dolaze s pratnjom svaki dan i koliko bude parova/žena u grupi?


nas je bila puna predavaona (oko 14 parova), ali kažu da je to zbog ljetne stanke. nisu svi partneri bili muževi - bilo je prijateljica, mama, jedan dan je došao i jedan budući deda. a i nisu svi partneri došli svaki dan, tako da nije nikakav problem. nema prozivanja i brojanja. sve je opušteno. jedino su stolice neudobne  :Cool:

----------


## Bluebella

> nas je bila puna predavaona (oko 14 parova), ali kažu da je to zbog ljetne stanke. nisu svi partneri bili muževi - bilo je prijateljica, mama, jedan dan je došao i jedan budući deda. a i nisu svi partneri došli svaki dan, tako da nije nikakav problem. nema prozivanja i brojanja. sve je opušteno. jedino su stolice neudobne


budem si jedan jastučić ubacila u torbicu pa pod guzu  :Laughing: 
vidim tebi je termin prije mene.... jedva čekam da vidim kak je sve prošlo i kak si bila zadovoljna općentio sa vinogradskom, sestrama i doktorima.

----------


## gizolito

valjda bu sve prošlo bez komplikacija, bez rezanja i bez prokidanja vodenjaka. i bez carskog naravno
doktori na tečaju su bili ozbiljni doktori, ali babice stvarno ulijevaju povjerenje - njihov pristup to je sve prirodno i normalno mi je puno prihvatljiviji. čak nam je rekla da možemo donjeti i plan poroda i da im sve govorimo.
to me dosta umirilo i vratilo mi samopouzdanje  :Very Happy: 
svakako se javim nakon poroda  :Cool:

----------


## Bluebella

zvući super... nadam se da je tako i u praksi  :Smile: 
ja nemam nekih velikih želja, nadam se epiduralnoj i nadam se da me neće rezati, al to opet ne ovisi previše o njima. 
sve u svemu, najviše želim samo da nas dvoje budemo dobro...

sretno draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sarasvati

Sviđa mi se ovo s planom poroda, i ja se nadam da je tako i u praksi. Pitala sam svog doktora koju bi mi preporučio od bolnica (sad kad već zna otprilike što bih ja htjela) i rekao da mi je Petrova najbliže, ali samo geografski  :Smile:  I nakon toga prvi prijedlog mu je bio Vinogradska.

----------


## Bluebella

*gizolito* dali se tečaj u vingoradskoj plaća?

----------


## gizolito

Bluebella jako su suretljivi što se tiče epiduralne tako da s tim nema problema. jedini uvjet je normalno zgrušavanje krvi i da nisi otvorenija od 4 cm (jer nakon toga je prekasno). rezanje možeš odbiti, postoje čak neki članci (mislim da ima neki tekst i na rodi ako se ne varam) kako epiziotomija zapravo ne garantira manje pucanja dapače oni kad te režu (pitala doktoricu na tečaju) ti prerežu sve slojeve koje imaš, a ove spontane manje rupture su površne. al su nezgodnije za šivat jer nije ravna rana. rezanje je obavezno kod preranog poroda i još u jednom slućaju koji sam zaboravila  :pivo:  
tečaj se plaća 300kn.

ja sam se dvoumila između vinogradske i merkura iako je i meni petrova najbliža geografski. kad sam razgovarala s jednom medicinskom sestrom rekla mi je kako su sve zg bolnice u principu tu negdje po kvalititi osim petrove za koju smatra da je lošija  :Razz:  na kraju je ispala vinogradska koja mi je bila prvi izbor. 
inače imaju liniju koja se čuje u prva dva boxa tako da ako rodilja dospije u njih može i nju slušati  :Cool:  i imaju lopte te babice potiču žene da ih koriste.

----------


## Ayan

mislim da se ne uzima 4 cm, nego 6 koliko se sjećam.
istina svira muzika, ja sam bila u boksu 3  i čuje se tamo, mislim i dalje. imala sam osjećaj da rađam na glavnom kolodvoru, em se svi sprešetavaju, em svira glasna muzika. mislim da bi to trebalo ostaviti ženama na izbor.
neću sad o tome što se sve "uči" na tečaju, a kako stvarno rade, o tome da primalje potiču žene da koriste loptu, mijenjaju položaje, imaju pravo na izbor, i da se epizitomija ne radi rutinski, ću pregristi jezik.
cure sretno i pripremite se na to da ćete se možda morati jako izboriti za neke stvari.

----------


## gizolito

> mislim da se ne uzima 4 cm, nego 6 koliko se sjećam.
> istina svira muzika, ja sam bila u boksu 3  i čuje se tamo, mislim i dalje. imala sam osjećaj da rađam na glavnom kolodvoru, em se svi sprešetavaju, em svira glasna muzika. mislim da bi to trebalo ostaviti ženama na izbor.
> neću sad o tome što se sve "uči" na tečaju, a kako stvarno rade, o tome da primalje potiču žene da koriste loptu, mijenjaju položaje, imaju pravo na izbor, i da se epizitomija ne radi rutinski, ću pregristi jezik.
> cure sretno i pripremite se na to da ćete se možda morati jako izboriti za neke stvari.


nemoj mi sad poljuljati samopouzdanje/vjeru. u rađaoni ću imati to, plan poroda i velikog muža  :Cool:  nadam se da će mi to biti dovoljno

----------


## sarasvati

> nemoj mi sad poljuljati samopouzdanje/vjeru. u rađaoni ću imati to, plan poroda i velikog muža  nadam se da će mi to biti dovoljno


gizolito, koliko god sam svjesna da su stvari vjerojatno kako kaže Ayan, ja isto kao ti želim vjerovati!  :Smile: 

Ayan, ti si u Vinogradskoj rodila, kada?

----------


## ekoi

> mislim da se ne uzima 4 cm, nego 6 koliko se sjećam.
> istina svira muzika, ja sam bila u boksu 3  i čuje se tamo, mislim i dalje. imala sam osjećaj da rađam na glavnom kolodvoru, em se svi sprešetavaju, em svira glasna muzika. mislim da bi to trebalo ostaviti ženama na izbor.
> neću sad o tome što se sve "uči" na tečaju, a kako stvarno rade, o tome da primalje potiču žene da koriste loptu, mijenjaju položaje, imaju pravo na izbor, i da se epizitomija ne radi rutinski, ću pregristi jezik.
> cure sretno i pripremite se na to da ćete se možda morati jako izboriti za neke stvari.


u potpunosti kužim što ayan želi reći, rodila prije 4 mjeseca u vinogradskoj, tako da bih vam i ja rekla isto. cure jedno je tečaj na kojem je sve fino, sve 5 i kojeg ste platile, a drugo je rađaona, gdje i dalje oni vode glavnu riječ kompletno u cijelom porodu i da morat ćete se izboriti, morat ćete mahati svojim planom poroda, morat ćete biti spremne na isčuđavanje i nelagodu kada i ako ćete htjeti odbiti klistiranje, ili kada ćete htjeti odbiti potpisati unaprijed da se slažete da vam se napravi epiziotomija, loptu vam nitko neće nuditi niti spominjati, bez riječi će vas polegnuti i prikopčati za krevet, osim ako se naravno za to ne izborite. nemojte me krivo shvatit, vinogradska je danas mnogo bolja no prije 5-6 godina i da opet rađam išla bih tamo, i postali su otvoreniji za neke stvari ali i dalje nedovoljno.

----------


## Bluebella

> ili kada ćete htjeti odbiti potpisati unaprijed da se slažete da vam se napravi epiziotomija


nisam znala da se unaprijed potpisuje za epiziotomiju. ja bi npr. rado odbila potpisati prisitanak na istu.... al znam da će mi tamo reći da ju rade samo ako je nužno potrebna i da je bolje da malo zarežu nego da popucam i sl. (znamo već kojim taktima se služe)
ti si potpisala pristanak na epi?

uglavnom.... iskustvo poput tvog i od Ayan čujem na sve strane. na tečaju jedno, a kad dođeš tamo potpuna druga slika... al opet, s obzirom što čujem iz drugih bolnica, vinogradska mi se čini ipak najbolji izbor.....

----------


## jarčica

Moje iskustvo: nisam rezana,a prvorotka sam. I samnom u sobi su bile još 2 prvorotke koje također nisu bile rezane. Možda je to do smjene primalja.

----------


## matahari

> Moje iskustvo: nisam rezana,a prvorotka sam. I samnom u sobi su bile još 2 prvorotke koje također nisu bile rezane. Možda je to do smjene primalja.


Ja bih voljela da sam rodila u toj smjeni. Meni je porod bio nista u usporedbi s epi. Ja sam 2 mjeseca zbog nje bila polupokretna, o muci i kolicini analgetika necu niti razmisljati. Ja iz Vg nosim lijepa sjecanja i iskustva iako je situacija ovakva kakvom je opisuju ekoi i Ayan. Pristanak na epi se potpisuje neposredno pred ulazak u radjaonu, nakon pregleda.

----------


## frka

potpis na matahari. rodila bih još 100 puta, ali oporavak od epi nikada neću zaboraviti. i da - nažalost ovisi o smjeni (žalosno).
potpisuje se da pristajete na intervencije, a oni kasnije mogu upisati koje su bile (bar je tako bilo kad sam ja rađala).

----------


## Ayan

> nemoj mi sad poljuljati samopouzdanje/vjeru. u rađaoni ću imati to, plan poroda i velikog muža  nadam se da će mi to biti dovoljno


 :Laughing: 
ma nije mi namjera poljuljati ti vjeru ili samopouzdanje. zaato ćemo o iskustvima kad rodiš, ok?  :Wink: 
samo želim reći da ćeš se morati izboriti za svoje želje, osobito ako naiđeš na smjenu koja neće imati sluha. ali to je opet do tebe, koliko ćeš biti uporna, nećeš se dati zastrašiti, a veliki muž uvijek dobro dođe.
ako će ti pomoći, usprkos svemu nije mi porod ostao trauma, nitko prema meni nije bio bezobrazan ili grub, čak i ako jesu tko ih šiša, ja ih nisam, ali da stvari mogu biti drukčije i puno bolje mogu, samo mi je žao da se moraš umjesto da se koncentriraš na porod, hrvati tam s njima oko banalnih stvari. nije im to baš na hvalu. 
osim plana poroda i velikog muža ponesi i britki jezik, nemoj šutjeti, pitaj, jer im komunikacija s ženama koje rađaju baš i nije na nivou, bar na mene nisu ostavili taj dojam.

*sarasvati* rodila sam u vinogradskoj prije 8 mjeseci.

----------


## gizolito

jedna trećerotka mi je dala dobar savjet - ona je došla s planom poroda i onda kad su krenuli nudit formulare za potpisati im je rekla da se nemre sad skoncentrirati i to čitati jer da rađa, a da im sve piše u planu i da je on potpisan.

----------


## tanja37

Pozdrav svima! Nova sam na forumu i ova me tema jako interesira. Nosim treće dijete i imam 37 god. Neplanirano ali smo veseli. Prva dva poroda bila su u Vinogradskoj 2002. i 2007. Prvi je bio super a drugi inducirani i jako težak. Zanima me da li će biti kakvih problema ako sam amniocentezu radila na sv.duhu a želim roditi u Vinogradskoj? Stvarno ne želim na sv.duh. Termin mi je u 3.mj 2014. Vidim da se dosta toga mijenja, nadam se na bolje.

----------


## saf

> Pozdrav svima! Nova sam na forumu i ova me tema jako interesira. Nosim treće dijete i imam 37 god. Neplanirano ali smo veseli. Prva dva poroda bila su u Vinogradskoj 2002. i 2007. Prvi je bio super a drugi inducirani i jako težak. Zanima me da li će biti kakvih problema ako sam amniocentezu radila na sv.duhu a želim roditi u Vinogradskoj? Stvarno ne želim na sv.duh. Termin mi je u 3.mj 2014. Vidim da se dosta toga mijenja, nadam se na bolje.


Ak smijem pitat zašto nećeš na Sv.Duh? ja sam drugo dijete rodila u Vinogradskoj, a prvo u Petrovoj i sad kad sve zbrojim i oduzmem, nije se Vg tak proslavila. Baš sam zbog toga kaj sam mislila da je Petrova bila loše iskustvo išla u Vg.

----------


## tanja37

Ma, znam da nigdje nije bajno i sve ovisi od poroda do poroda, ali stvarno nisam čula baš lijepe stvari o Sv.duhu. U Vinogradskoj bar znam kaj me čeka otprilike a i spadam tamo po mjestu stanovanja. Nadam se da neće biti problema zbog amnio, ali ginekologica me uputila na Sv.duh na taj zahvat. Nekak mi je Vg o.k.

----------


## gizolito

moje iskustvo poroda u vinogradskoj ukratko:
bilo je zapravo super! svi koji su me hendlali bili su fantastični. došla sam u noćnu smijenu tako da nije bilo puno ljudi + nije bilo puno rodilja.
sestra koja me zaprimila je bilaozbiljna (i čini mi se mlađa od mene) ali mi se baš dopala tako da sam se prvo s njom malo razgovarala, objašnjavala joj svoje strahove i želje, šalila i tako dalje. ona je jedina na kraju i vidjela moj plan poroda pa smo ga skupa iskomentirale. nije bila oduševljena sa svim stavkama tako da smo ih prokomentirale i to je bilo to.
onda je došao doktor koji me pregledao. s njim sam još duže pričala. takođerje bio jako susretljiv. bio me pregledao prilikom jednog pregleda u trudničkoj i moram reči da mi je i on bio simpatičan.
porod je krenuo, trudovi su bili pravilni. boks mi nije uopće bio strašan, svjetlo je bilo prigušeno. mogla sam normalno ići na wc kad sam htjela. dobila sam loptu kad sam tražila. nitko me nije silio da ležim na leđima. najbolje mi je pasao lijevi bok tak i tak.
nakon 4 sata sam ipak zatražila epiduralnu. to mi je omogućeno. čak sam se i šalila na svoj račun jer sam bila uvjerena da ću moči bez.
dobila sam epi u roku sat vremena i onda sam odspavala. zapravo jedino skoro neugodno iskustvo mi je bilo kad je glavna doktorica došla mi reči da je čula da sam pisala plan poroda i da je to jako ružno prema njima i uvredljivo, na što sam joj rekla da se ne ljuti da ne sumnjam u njihovu stručnost i da mi je ipak prvi put. podragala me po nozi, pregledala i rekla da sve dobro ide.
rodila sam u jutarnjoj smjeni, babica koja me porodila je bila apsolutno fantastična. velike puse i pozdravi babici Blaženki  :Heart: 
dobila sam drip kad je epi popustila, nisu me rezali, nisam popucala. hrabrili su me, babica mi je masirala međicu.
svjelo je cijelo vrijeme bilo ugašeno, sve su mi govorili što se događa. dragi je bio samnom, dodavao mi je vode i tak.

plan poroda za slijedeći put će biti:
molim da sve bude super kao prvi put  :Grin: 
vinogradska je super.

mana: njih imam malo, nisu dobro opremljeni al to nije u njihovoj moči tak i tak. s obzirom na sve rade super posao.

----------


## gizolito

ok nije baš kratko, al nadam se da je korisno  :Cool:

----------


## frka

je l ta glavna dr. Košec? komentar o uvredljivosti plana poroda je ono  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## saf

Blago tebi jer ti je bila babica Blaženka, drago mi je što ti je iskustvo poroda bilo dobro i  čestitam na bebici.

----------


## Bluebella

gizolito baš mi se sviđa pročitano  :Smile:  i čestitam na malom smotuljku  :Klap: 

p.s. na tečaju govore da je plan poroda dobrodošao, a onda kad ga doneseš ružno komentiraju. ne kužim taj dio, al ok, ja ga ionako nemam  :Grin:  moj plan je da malac izađe van  :Smile:  i ako može epiduralna, da me ne režu, da ne skaču na trbuh, da mi daju mobitel u rađaonu itd   :Grin: 

p.s.s. jel smije mobitel u rađaonu, da si kratim vrijeme? na tečaju je dokotirca rekla da ne, a babica da može pa mi nije baš jasno ...

----------


## gizolito

> je l ta glavna dr. Košec?


mislim da da...

Blubella koliko se ja sjećam rekli su da mobitel može smetati ctg-u.
samnom je dragi bio cijelo vrijeme (9 sati na stolcu bez naslona i bez wc-a) tako da nisam niti imala potrebu za mobom.
odmah smo ih pogasili na ulasku u rodilište.

a babica Blaženka  :Heart:  na kraju nas je podsjetila da se fotkamo
i onda nas je ona fotkala još svo troje  :Love: 
slijedeći dan me skužila u sobi pa nas je došla pozdraviti, pogledati malog i pitati me dal sam dobro i to.
stvarno divna žena

----------


## matahari

> gizolito baš mi se sviđa pročitano  i čestitam na malom smotuljku 
> 
> p.s. na tečaju govore da je plan poroda dobrodošao, a onda kad ga doneseš ružno komentiraju. ne kužim taj dio, al ok, ja ga ionako nemam  moj plan je da malac izađe van  i ako može epiduralna, da me ne režu, da ne skaču na trbuh, da mi daju mobitel u rađaonu itd  
> 
> p.s.s. jel smije mobitel u rađaonu, da si kratim vrijeme? na tečaju je dokotirca rekla da ne, a babica da može pa mi nije baš jasno ...


Nista draga od moba u radjaoni. Muz ga je imao, ali ga je stavio na vibru, pa su ga zamolili da ga ugasi jer kao smeta ctg-u. 
I nas su poslikali kad sam rodila, babica je dopustila muzu da ide s njom dok je kupala i vagala smizlu, pa imamo i te slike. Ne znam da li je to standardni dio procedure ili nam se posrecilo. 
Ako ti ista znaci vrijeme u radjaoni leti. To sto ce muz biti s tobom je po meni dovoljno, a ako ti on "dosadi" zabavljati ce te trudovi. 
Sretno!

----------


## gizolito

> Ako ti ista znaci vrijeme u radjaoni leti. To sto ce muz biti s tobom je po meni dovoljno, a ako ti on "dosadi" zabavljati ce te trudovi. 
> Sretno!


o da... meni se čini da je sam izgon trajao kratko, a kad ono 2 sata veselja
općenito svih tih 9 sati je prošlo stvarno za čas
a nevjerojatno je kad se trudovi krenu pojačavati - moji su bili na 5 min, ali odjednom ti se čini kao da su trud i vrijeme između truda jednaki, i onda skužiš da je prošlo 3 sata  :facepalm:

----------


## nela08

Nas nisu nista pitali za mobitele. Prvi puta ga ja nisam jer sam iz sobe isla na porod, ali i da jesam ne znam sta bi s.njim u stanju u kakvom sam bila, muz je imao i na kraju uslikao par slikica. 
Drugi.puta smo oboje imali  mobitele, ali sve je bilo brzoo intenzivno pa su opet posluzili .samo za fotkanje. 
Oba puta su nam ponudili slikanje  zajedno i muza su zvali na slikanje bebe na vaganju i mjerenju. 
Babica Ana mi je bila poroda i supe je zena.  :Smile:

----------


## nela08

Nisam nepismena, samo tipkam s mobitela s bebom na cici.  :Very Happy:

----------


## gizolito

> Nisam nepismena, samo tipkam s mobitela s bebom na cici.


 :Laughing: 
o da....

----------


## Bluebella

hvala cure na odgovorima  :Smile:  
imam još jedno pitanje  :Grin: 
rezervirala sam si apartman i ako bude slobodan bit ću solo u njemu s bebom pa me zanima dali ima neko vrijeme kada odnose bebe (tipa na kupanje) ili mogu tražiti sestru da uzme bebu na pola sata dok se otuširam? 
i još jedno  :Grin: 
kakva je hrana? dali tata može prošvercati neki sendvić ili nešto kad dolazi u posjetu?

----------


## frka

ma mogu ti nositi kompletnu klopu - ja sam imala termosice sa svime - od juha do sarme (nakon nekoliko mjeseci mi je fakat prisjela bolnička hrana i vidjet je više nisam mogla). hrana nije tako loša, ali je malo bezokusna pa si ponesi sol.

----------


## Inesz

BB
trebat će ti dodatna hrana, njihove porcije su vrlo dijetalne.
nije neukusno, već naprosto nije obilno!
 :Smile:

----------


## matahari

Mi smo si medjusobno cuvale djecu kad bi morale do kupaone. Tako da ce ti ga pretpostavljam pricuvati cure iz susjednih soba ako sestre budu zauzete. Smizlu su znale sestre uzeti po noci da ja predahnem sat vremena jer je ona preplakala boravak u bolnici dok nismo dosli doma i dali joj dudu. Za hranu su ti cure rekle.




> hvala cure na odgovorima  
> imam još jedno pitanje 
> rezervirala sam si apartman i ako bude slobodan bit ću solo u njemu s bebom pa me zanima dali ima neko vrijeme kada odnose bebe (tipa na kupanje) ili mogu tražiti sestru da uzme bebu na pola sata dok se otuširam? 
> i još jedno 
> kakva je hrana? dali tata može prošvercati neki sendvić ili nešto kad dolazi u posjetu?

----------


## bubumam

Da se nadovezem na klopi, niti je ukusno niti je obilno, ali tih par dana u bolnici ja sam bila peroždero, potreba za hranom je nadmasila sve.
Sto se apartmana tice sigurno ima svojih prednosti ali moram priznat da je super kad nisi solo. Ja sam imala grdi porod pa sam bila dosta slaba tako da mi je bilo super sto sam imala drustvo.

----------


## bubumam

E da, mozes zamoliti sestre da ti uzmu bebaca, ali to ovisi o njihovoj volji i vremenu.

----------


## Bluebella

hvala vam cure  :Trep trep: 




> Sto se apartmana tice sigurno ima svojih prednosti ali moram priznat da je super kad nisi solo. Ja sam imala grdi porod pa sam bila dosta slaba tako da mi je bilo super sto sam imala drustvo.


svjesna sam da je bolje kad nisi solo. na tečaju smo obišli rodilište i vidjeli sobe. e sad, kad bi znala da će me dopasti novi dio rodilišta, odnosno soba u kojoj sam s još jednom ženom i imamo kupatilo koje dijelimo sa sobom pokraj, onda nebi rezervirala apartman, ali nebi baš htjela u sobe gdje su po tri i zajedničko kupatilo sa svima (ježim se od riječi frendica koje vele da žene idu u kupatilo puštit i da uvijek po dimu smrdi), pa mi se ovo čini kao sigurnija opcija. a ako je apartman zauzet.... onda kak me stave  :Undecided:  preživjet ću tri dana.
čula sam da nije neka navala za apartman tak da vjerujem da će me dočekati. cijena nije velika 370kn po danu, pa ako ništa drugo tuširat ću se kad mi dragi dođe u posjetu, on nek čuva bebu.

----------


## bubumam

Mogu ti reci samo svoje iskustvo, ja sam bila sredinom osmog mjeseca i kada sam ja dosla bile su zauzete sve sobe i apartman, bila sam u starijem djelu i jedina zamjerka je to sto nam nisu dali da upalimo klimu bar na kratko jer smo se doslovno pacali skupa sa bebacima. Sto se kupaona i pusenja tice istina je da se neki puse i to u zadnjem wc-u ali nije sve smrdilo po cigaretama, iako vjerojatno  zato sto su svi prozori bili otvoreni- ljeto.
Isto sam cula da mozes zamoliti da te smjeste u noviji dio ako ima mjesta, ali onda ti je sigurnije uzeti apartman.

----------


## Vrci

Evo još jedne trudnice koja razmišlja o Vinogradskoj. Cijelo vrijeme se dvoumim SD ili Vinogradska. Ali u Vinogradsku i spadam pa ne znam više...

Može nekoliko pitanja?  :Grin: 
Znači koliko sam skužila, muž može dosta dugo na porodu biti sa ženom, nije samo u boksu? Jel prihvaćaju bilo koji tečaj?

Spavaćice nosim svoje? Kakvo je stanje s pelenama, kažu da to tamo imaju za bebe?

Po koliko je žena u sobi? I kada puštaju doma, 0+3 dan od poroda?

Sigurno imam još pitanja, ali doći će kasnije.

E da, stvarno je samo 370kn po danu apartman? Pa to nije puno, čitala sam prije nekog vremena o cifri od 800kn


I evo još jedno - u koje vrijeme su posjeti, i jel može tata nešto donijeti van tog vremena ako mi zatreba?

----------


## Begonija

Rodila sam prije 9 mjeseci i nisam nezadovoljna.

MM je bio sa mnom za vrijeme poroda i neko vrijeme poslije poroda.Meni je odgovaralo družiti se sa bebačem malo i nasamo. Bilo mi je super jer tu noć sam samo ja rađala i lijepo sam u tišini mazila svoju štrucu. Za vinogradsku nije bitno imati tečaj.
Ponesi svoju spavaćicu jer sam rađala u svojoj. Pelene su njihove.
Broj žena ovisi o gužvi. U sobama su do 4, a u app su 2. Cijene app ne znam.
Posjete su čini mi se od 16-17 sati i mm ulazi u sobu gdje si ti sa bebom. Ukoliko imaš više ljudi u posjeti tada su posjete u bolničkom hodniku, a bebu čuvaju sestre. Mislim da mm može nešto donijeti van tog vremena pa ti sestra donese u sobu.
Ostaje se kod vaginalca 0+3.
Oko dojenja se trude ali im nedostaje informacija...

----------


## Vrci

E da, kakva je situacija s tuširanjem i toplom vodom? Vidim da se pričalo na SD da je to problem...

----------


## saf

Ja sam rodila u Vg prije 4 i pol mj. Sve isto kao što je navela Begonija osim kaj nemam pojma di su ti kao apartmani.Ja sam sobu dijelila sa jednom cimericom i imale smo svoju kupaonicu sa toplom vodom  :Smile: , ali bome nisam ništa plaćala, to je bila obična soba.

----------


## Begonija

*saf* pa bit će da si bila u apartmanu a da to i neznaš

*Vrci*  nisam čula za probleme sa toplom vodom

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da je apartman koji se plaća onaj za samo jednu rodilju...ja sam barem tako shvatila. Ovo sa po dvije žene su sobe navodno u novom dijelu, sa više su u starom dijelu.
To mi je iščitavanje raznih tema do sad donijelo, ako sam dobro skužila

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo još jedne trudnice koja razmišlja o Vinogradskoj. Cijelo vrijeme se dvoumim SD ili Vinogradska. Ali u Vinogradsku i spadam pa ne znam više...
> 
> Može nekoliko pitanja? 
> Znači koliko sam skužila, muž može dosta dugo na porodu biti sa ženom, nije samo u boksu? Jel prihvaćaju bilo koji tečaj?
> 
> Spavaćice nosim svoje? Kakvo je stanje s pelenama, kažu da to tamo imaju za bebe?
> 
> Po koliko je žena u sobi? I kada puštaju doma, 0+3 dan od poroda?
> 
> ...


za boravak muža za vrijeme poroda nije bitan tečaj. ne mora ga imati.
spavačicu nosiš svoju. pelene su njihove.
žena u sobi je po tri ili po dvije. ako te zapadne soba gdje su tri žene onda imate zajedničko kupatilo sa ostatkom rodilišta, ako su po dvije onda dijelitie sa još jednom sobom u kojoj su dvije (kupatilo je između) ili ima jedna soba u kojoj sam ja bila, br.21, dvije su u sobi i vlastito kupatilo.
apartman je 350kn po danu. ja sam imala rezerviran i baš taj završila u rodilištu i svejedno mi ga nisu dali jer je zauzet. al ok, zadovoljna sam bila i sa sobom u kojoj sam bila sa još jednom curkom i imale smo svoje kupatilo.
doma puštaju treći dan od poroda. ako rodiš do 8h ujutro onda ti se to računa kao 1. dan, ako iza 8h onda ti je to nulti dan.
posjete su od 16:30 do 17 i jedna osoba samo ti može doći. u toku dana ti se može donijeti što god ti treba ali bez ulaska u rodilište.

to su svježe informacije... od prošlog tjedna  :Grin:

----------


## Bluebella

> E da, kakva je situacija s tuširanjem i toplom vodom? Vidim da se pričalo na SD da je to problem...


tople vode ima koliko god želiš i kad god želiš.

----------


## Bluebella

> Mislim da je apartman koji se plaća onaj za samo jednu rodilju...ja sam barem tako shvatila. Ovo sa po dvije žene su sobe navodno u novom dijelu, sa više su u starom dijelu.
> To mi je iščitavanje raznih tema do sad donijelo, ako sam dobro skužila


apartman je samo za jednu osobu. 
sobe sa dvije žene nije apartman i ne plaća se....

----------


## Vrci

E čekala sam da ti vidiš  :Smile: 

Zapravo mi se sve čini ok. Osoblje, doktori, to je dobro? Jel se možda sjećaš koje su ti babice bile (ili si možda pisala na priči s poroda)? I kada rezerviraš/pitaš za apartman? Ja bih isto rado probala biti sama, ako je moguće..

----------


## Bluebella

> E čekala sam da ti vidiš 
> 
> Zapravo mi se sve čini ok. Osoblje, doktori, to je dobro? Jel se možda sjećaš koje su ti babice bile (ili si možda pisala na priči s poroda)? I kada rezerviraš/pitaš za apartman? Ja bih isto rado probala biti sama, ako je moguće..


doktor koji me zaprimio je bio super, dr. Grgić. 
doktorica i babica koji su mi bili na porodu se nisu predstavili tako da ne znam ime. na papirima koji su bili na mom krevetu potpisi su bili nečitki tak da nisam skužila.
u vizitama su doktori poprilično hoh, al to kratko traje, pogledaju i odu.
sestre na odjelu kako koje. ima divnih, ima manje divnih.... kak te zapadne. 
apartman sam rezervirala preko doktorice koja mi je vodila trudnoću, ona inaće radi u rodilištu.
sve u svemu ok... da opet rađam opet bi išla tamo.

drago mi je da su me na porodu za sve pitali dali želim (drip, dolantin, epiduralna) al moj porod je išao školski. kad je neka frka onda ne pitaju.
jedino su me capnuli bez pitanja, al i bolje da nisu pitali jer bi me samo panika ulovila, ovako dok sam ja skužila sve je bilo gotovo (unaprijed sam potpisala da pristajem  :Undecided: ) 

pošaljem ti još neki info na pp.... samo dok malog nahranim  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Super, hvala  :Smile: 

Zapravo mi se čine ok. Ja sam se tamo rodila,pa može i nasljednik  :Cool:

----------


## tanja37

Pozdrav svima!!! Molim vas, ako znate, koji je raspored doktora u TA i koga preporučujete? Rodila sam prvi put 2002. i drugi put 2007. godine a sada sam treći put trudna. Sigurno su se izmjenjali. Kad čitam stare papire, najviše imam potpisanog dr. Tučkara. Na porodu ne znam tko mi je bio jer se tih dijelova slabo sjećam - blokada!! Kakva su vaša najnovija iskustva? Pozzzz

----------


## sarasvati

*Bluebella*, je li soba br. 21 bila čista sreća ili ima neki tajni trik koji trebamo znati?  :Grin:  Imati cimericu ne predstavlja mi nikakav problem, pa ni više njih, ono što bih rado preskočila je kupaonica koju dijeli puno soba. 
Rezervacija apartmana se plaća?

Samo pola sata posjeta?  :Sad:  

A ako sam sama u apartmanu, mijenja li to nešto s posjetama i količinom osoba koje me mogu posjetiti?

Taj dr. Grgić je onaj koji je rekao da ćeš brzo i lako roditi? Ako dobro pamtim, u priči s poroda si spominjala doktoricu, je li to dr. Košec? (smijem li ja o imena tako naglas?  :Confused: )

Koje su mi šanse odbiti potpisivnje? Naime, to mi je plan.. 

*Vrci*, baš dobro da si pitala. Meni Vinogradska pobjeđuje SD, zapravo cijelo vrijeme nekako vodi, iako mi je Petrova najnajbliža.

----------


## saf

Jel soba 21 onako izdvojena od drugih?Jer ja sam bila u toj,odmah do sobe gdje te primaju sa trudovima, a dobiješ mjesto ovisno o tome kako se koje isprazni.Nakon klizme sam bila u zajedničkoj kupaonici i bilo je čisto, al ja sam si svejedno nosila japanke u kojima sam se tuširala.

----------


## Vrci

E da, jel mogu nakon vizite uskočiti u pidžamu, ili je obvezno baš biti u spavaćicama?

sarasvati, meni je prije SD pobjeđivao, ali što više čitam, da sad rađam išla bih u Vinogradsku...

----------


## Bluebella

> E da, jel mogu nakon vizite uskočiti u pidžamu, ili je obvezno baš biti u spavaćicama?
> 
> sarasvati, meni je prije SD pobjeđivao, ali što više čitam, da sad rađam išla bih u Vinogradsku...


naravno da možeš. možeš cijelo vrijeme biti u piđami. kad ide vizita sestre najave da ide vizita i da se pripremimo.

----------


## Bluebella

> Jel soba 21 onako izdvojena od drugih?Jer ja sam bila u toj,odmah do sobe gdje te primaju sa trudovima, a dobiješ mjesto ovisno o tome kako se koje isprazni.Nakon klizme sam bila u zajedničkoj kupaonici i bilo je čisto, al ja sam si svejedno nosila japanke u kojima sam se tuširala.


znam na koju misliš, ali nije to ta soba. ova je u nizu gdje i sve ostale

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella*, je li soba br. 21 bila čista sreća ili ima neki tajni trik koji trebamo znati?  Imati cimericu ne predstavlja mi nikakav problem, pa ni više njih, ono što bih rado preskočila je kupaonica koju dijeli puno soba. 
> Rezervacija apartmana se plaća?
> 
> Samo pola sata posjeta?  
> 
> A ako sam sama u apartmanu, mijenja li to nešto s posjetama i količinom osoba koje me mogu posjetiti?
> 
> Taj dr. Grgić je onaj koji je rekao da ćeš brzo i lako roditi? Ako dobro pamtim, u priči s poroda si spominjala doktoricu, je li to dr. Košec? (smijem li ja o imena tako naglas? )
> 
> ...


soba 21 je bila sreća, nema trika. sestru koja me vozila iz rađaona sam pitala za apartman i rekla mi je da je zauzet. kad smo došli na odjel babinjača vozila me i komentirala da idemo naći neku lijepu sobu.

samo pola sata posjeta. ni minute duže bila u apartmanu bila u običnoj sobi.

ja nisam ni probala odbiti potpisati, uvalili su mi papire dok sam još u čekaonici bila i čekala na prijem. no nitko te ne može natjerati da potpišeš nešto što ne želiš.

dr.Grgić me pregledao i rekao da će to ići brzo na osnovu toga što sam bila otvorena 4cm, trudnovi ne bole jako, dole sve mekano. on me samo zaprimio, na porodu mi nije bio. bila je doktorica, ne znam ime, al nije bila dr. Košec (nju znam kako izgleda)

----------


## Bluebella

> Meni Vinogradska pobjeđuje SD, zapravo cijelo vrijeme nekako vodi, iako mi je Petrova najnajbliža.


mene je kod sv.duha najviše odbilo to što svi govore da nema tople vode. nezamislivo mi je da se ne mogu nakon poroda otuširati ili da moram paziti da dođem do tuša u točno određeno vrijeme.
al isto sam se dosta dugo dvoumila SD ili Vinogradska

----------


## Bluebella

> Pozdrav svima!!! Molim vas, ako znate, koji je raspored doktora u TA i koga preporučujete? Rodila sam prvi put 2002. i drugi put 2007. godine a sada sam treći put trudna. Sigurno su se izmjenjali. Kad čitam stare papire, najviše imam potpisanog dr. Tučkara. Na porodu ne znam tko mi je bio jer se tih dijelova slabo sjećam - blokada!! Kakva su vaša najnovija iskustva? Pozzzz


nisam išla u trudničku ambulantu pa ti ne mogu baš pomoći. moja frendica je išla srijedom i tad je bio dr. Tučkar, petkom je dr. Rudman. ostale dane ne znam

----------


## Vrci

Da, to je mene odbilo. I to što je u Vinogradskoj muž dulje na porodu sa mnom, kao ranije ga puste. I nekako nije tako nagužvano kao na SD (navodno,čitala sam kako tamo nekad znaju izgledati predrađaone)

Jel Vinogradska isto ima taj dio predrađaona pa boks ili si cijelo vrijeme na istom mjestu?

----------


## sarasvati

> nisam išla u trudničku ambulantu pa ti ne mogu baš pomoći. moja frendica je išla srijedom i tad je bio dr. Tučkar, petkom je dr. Rudman. ostale dane ne znam


Zar ne moramo svi prijaviti u trudničku u nekom tjednu? 

Topla voda je jako dobar argument za odabir. I kod mene je to bio veliki plus.

----------


## Bluebella

> Da, to je mene odbilo. I to što je u Vinogradskoj muž dulje na porodu sa mnom, kao ranije ga puste. I nekako nije tako nagužvano kao na SD (navodno,čitala sam kako tamo nekad znaju izgledati predrađaone)
> 
> Jel Vinogradska isto ima taj dio predrađaona pa boks ili si cijelo vrijeme na istom mjestu?


nema predrađaone u VG. ideš odmah u boks i muž ti tad dolazi i nakon poroda ostajete još skupa. vrijeme koliko ostajete skupa u boksu vjerojatno ovisi kolika im je gužva. ja kad sam došla svi boksevi su bili prazni, pred kraj mog poroda u boks do mene je došla žena. 

i taj dio sa predrađaonama na SD-u mi nije bio baš najjasniji pa kad sam sve nekako zbrojila i oduzela... izbor je pao na VG.

----------


## Bluebella

> Zar ne moramo svi prijaviti u trudničku u nekom tjednu? 
> 
> Topla voda je jako dobar argument za odabir. I kod mene je to bio veliki plus.


od 30tt sam se prebacila voditi trudnoću privatno kod doktorice koja inače radi u VG u rodilištu pa nisam morala u trudničku.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je rekao dr kod kojeg vodim trudnoću da me u bolnicu šalje nakon 36tt. Valjda neću dugo nakon toga čekati porod  :Cool: 

OK sviđa mi se ovo s boksovima i da je muž cijelo vrijeme uz mene. Onda je pao izbor

I još tehnikalije - u boks nosim samo neku manju torbu, ne sve što imam jel? Mislim da sam većinu stvari pokupovala, sad pokušavam sve to složiti u glavi

----------


## Bluebella

> I još tehnikalije - u boks nosim samo neku manju torbu, ne sve što imam jel? Mislim da sam većinu stvari pokupovala, sad pokušavam sve to složiti u glavi


ja sam u boks ponijela samo mobitel, vodicu za lice u spreju i melem za usne. torba je bila u ormariću ispred rađaona.
odjeću u kojoj dođeš nakon prijema skidaš sa sebe i oblačiš spavačicu i te stvari ti dragi odnosi u auto prije nego dođe kod tebe u boks. tako da ponesi si neku vrečicu u koju češ staviti sve što imaš na sebi i predati njemu.

----------


## Vrci

Daj ne zezaj, postoje i ormarići ispred rađaona? Pa to je fora  :Smile: 

I mislim zadnje pitanje za sad - kako je toplo u sobama? Jel jako griju?

----------


## Bluebella

> Daj ne zezaj, postoje i ormarići ispred rađaona? Pa to je fora 
> 
> I mislim zadnje pitanje za sad - kako je toplo u sobama? Jel jako griju?


jako jako jako jako toplo. 
prvi dan nakon poroda ćeš se preznojavati jer ti nakon što rodiš daju u braunilu nešto za stezanje maternice i od toga se znojiš ko luda. drugi i treći dan to malo popusti pa se može disati... 

p.s. obroci su im jako mali, ponesi si u torbi nešto za jesti (kekse, nešto slano i obavezno vode) nemoj pretjerivati, čisto da imaš dok ti prve posjete ne dođu. 
ponesi i sol, za doručak često imaš kruh i maslac pa da si možeš posoliti, ili da možeš juhu posoliti (koja nije loša, samo je neslana).

----------


## Vrci

Za sol znam, tata mi je nedavno ležao u Vinogradskoj, cimer mu je imao sol i neke začine  :Laughing: 

Kruh i maslac, užas, ja ne jedem maslac (rekla sam da mi je najgore što mi mogu donijeti kruh, maslac i med  :Grin: )... morat ću se dobro opskrbiti hranom. Razni keksi, a muž bude donosio nešto od doma. Zapravo nastojat ću imati što manje stvari, ionako nisam dugo, i muž može donijeti.

----------


## frka

u boks ništa ne nosiš - stvari ti kasnije sestra donese u sobu (bar je tako bilo prije). na vrh torbe si stavi u posebnu vrećicu spavaćicu, jednokratne gaće i uloške za poslije poroda.

ja ću sad malo negativno o Vg. ležala sam dugo tamo na patologiji trudnoće i imam samo pohvale za sve - stvarno su divni i dr-i i sestre (osim par iznimaka) i zato mi je dugo trebalo da osvijestim zašto se loše osjećam u vezi poroda koji je bio jako kratak i u drugim bi uvjetima bio idealan. dobila sam trudove u bolnici oko 3 ujutro i taman je moj dr bio dežuran tu noć pa sam mu se javila oko 7. bila sam uvjerena da su lažnjaci jer uopće nisu boljeli, a kad ono 5-6 otvorena i odmah tuširanje i boks. dr mi odlazi na jutarnji sastanak i ostajem solo u boksu. bez najave mi buše vodenjak i tad počinju trudčine - svake 2 min od starta. to je prva zamjerka - bezbolno sam se otvorila do 6 u rekordnom roku i bušenjem vodenjaka samo su mi uzrokovali bol. tko zna koliko bi mi još očito učinkoviti trudovi bili bezbolni. oko 8 dolazi vizita, ja usred truda i dr. Košec me bez riječi zgrabi za nogu, okrene na leđa i zabije prste u mene kao da sam komad namještaja - to mi je ostalo u baš groznom sjećanju. baš sam se poniženo osjećala. mogla mi se bar obratiti, pričekati da trud prođe kao što je kasnije napravio dr. Grbavac. upada mi babica s injekcijom i opet bez upozorenja krene prema meni. pitam je što je to, kaže nešto za bolove. kažem da mi još ne treba i ona uvrijeđeno frkne nosom i ode me "tužiti" dr-u. nakon toga mi puštaju MM-a i dolazi moj dr. babica mi nije bila zainteresirana ni za kakvu komunikaciju i dobila sam dojam da joj je sve skupa naporno. jedina svijetla točka je bila jedna divna mlada sestra koja je stalno ispitivala može li kako pomoći i baš se trudila oko svega. izgon je počeo nešto prije 11 - imam strašan nagon za tiskanje kad sam na boku, ali čim me okrenu na leđa, sve prestaje. svejedno forsiraju leđa i tako me pripreme, objasne kako da primim noge i usred toga uvedu 15-ak, 20-ak studenata i učenika u boks (zapravo naguraju ih na vrata i u boks) s pogledom ravno u mene raskrečenu. bez najave i pitanja, naravno. meni je tu sve stalo. hvala bogu da je moj dr bio tamo (inače se nije ni u što uplitao, samo je bio kao podrška) jer ih je izbacio čim sam ga pogledala u jadu. i čini mi se da sam se babici tu zamjerila (mada je moguće da je to čisto moj subjektivan dojam). i sad najgori dio - ležim kao kukac držeći vlastite noge, ne osjećam trudove i nemam nagon za tiskanje, a viču mi tiskaj. najneprirodniji položaj koji si možete zamisliti. probajte samo tako leći. i sad još zamislite da u tom nestabilnom položaju u kojem se samo mučite još morate i istisnuti dijete. meni je to bilo grozno. u sljedećem trenutku netko mi leži na trbuhu i ne mogu ni glasa pustiti zbog pritiska i čujem cap škara. ne mogu im oprostiti što su to napravili bez ijedne riječi. a izgon je tek krenuo. i dijete mi se rodilo a da toga uopće nisam bila svjesna. 

mislim da sam jednostavno imala peh jer znam da u Vg ima super babica. ali žalosno je što sve ovisi o smjeni. i gotovo sam sigurna da su mi zbog prisutnosti mog dr kao htjeli pomoći i sve skupa skratiti - mislim da mi je "veza" rezultirala medvjeđom uslugom. i definitivno sam naučila da se ništa ne treba potpisivati unaprijed - kad su me cca 3 tjedna prije poroda posljednji put hospitalizirali, samo su mi dali one papire koji se dobiju kad se dođe roditi. potpisala sam prazan obrazac na kojem bi trebale biti intervencije na koje pristajem. i nagovorili su me da potpišem da pristajem na prisutstvo učenika/studenata - nisam htjela, ali me sestra uvjeravala da neće nikoga biti jer su na praznicima, a ja ću roditi prije nego što završe i da je bolje da potpišem. praznici završili 10.1., ja rodila 13.1. ali bez obzira na to jesi li potpisao ili ne, mislim da je stvarno bezobrazno u boks uvesti hordu klinaca bez da ženu koja rađa upozoriš i pitaš. a onaj položaj...bez ikakvog uporišta, sama držiš noge. ma užas! i rezanje bez najave - po meni je to sramotno. 

inače, izuzev poroda, o Vg stvarno imam samo riječi hvale. dr-i su super. većina sestara je bila krasna. i ponavljam da sam upala u krivu smjenu po pitanju babice. i strašno sam iziritirana postojanjem "krive smjene" - to se ne bi smjelo događati. i stvarno, ali stvarno moraju nešto napraviti po pitanju položaja u izgonu. to jednostavno nije prirodno - to je mučenje. cimerica mi je 2. bebu rodila na stolčiću u Vž-u. kad je 3. rodila u Vg, došla mi je u sobu sva izvan sebe - nije joj bilo jasno kako itko može poticati takav položaj. imala je s čim usporediti i nije mogla vjerovati koliko je ovako teže. u Vž taj put nije išla jer je taman bila ona afera i dr-a joj nije bilo. 

uglavnom - ima puno pozitivnih stvari, ali svakako puno toga još moraju mijenjati.

----------


## Vrci

Hvala ti na tvom iskustvu. I vec sam par zena cula da su kao imale "vezu", a bilo im je skoro pa gore nego da nisu znale nikoga...

----------


## frka

i da naglasim - mislim da porod može biti nešto fenomenalno. ma to je prekrasna stvar i rado bih ga ponovila. al' doma  :Grin:  ziher sam da bi moj u drugačijim uvjetima bio idealan - sve je išlo brzo i prirodno dok nisu krenuli s nepotrebnim intervencijama i zahtjevima. ali baš zato što sam uvjerena da je porod nešto najmoćnije što možete proživjeti, savjetujem vam da naglašavate što želite, da napišete plan poroda i dobro razmislite što vam je prihvatljivo. mene su uvjeravali da ne režu po defaultu pa sam mislila da ne moram posebno naglašavati u rađaoni. al' sam se prevarila... na kraj pameti mi nije bilo da bi to učinili bez najave.

----------


## Bluebella

da se nadovežem na frku.... porod je stvarno najmočnija stvar koju žena može doživjeti. nisam vjerovala u te riječi dok nisam doživjela svoje trudove. bole, al ti im se diviš i ne možeš vjerovati što sve tvoje tijelo može.
meni je jedino žao u tome svemu što me malo panika uhvatila, dijelom zato što je moj dragi morao na posao, pa je bilo ili idem na posao ili ti ideš u rodilište. trebala sam ostati još doma u svojim trudovima... barem još par sati. al me bilo strah. vjerujem da sam tako napravila da bi došla u bolnicu sigurno 7cm otvorena i doslovno bi samo izgon odradila.
da sad mogu ispočetka, poslala bih dragog na posao i nazvala ga da dođe po mene kad više nebi mogla izdržati, ionako ima 10min autom do doma. al ajd ti znaj! 
cure... nemojte žuriti u bolnicu. 
taj zlata vrijedan savjet nisam do kraja poslušala, a mislim da sam trebala. iako, su me u bolnici još malo pustili na mojim trudovim... svejedno mi je krivo za taj dio.
no nema veze.... 
za razliku od frke, meni je nagon za tiskanje bio luđački i kad su mi rekli "tiskaj" ogromno olakšanje sam osjetila, jedina bol je bila od bebe koja ide kroz kanal. tiskanje je neutraliziralo bol truda.
moj zaključak je da porod može biti fenomenalno iskustvo, bez obzira što boli. to je neka prirodna bol na koju je žensko tijelo spremno (govorim o boli truda bez dripa)

----------


## lukab

evo ja ću napisati svoje drugo iskustvo s vinogradskom jer je prvo bilo prije 3,5 godine i nije bilo rooming in-a i puno toga se promijenilo...
prvi trudovi u 2:15 i odmah na 5 min, došla u rodilište u 6 otvorena skroz i trudovi na 3 min, ušla u boks u 7, rodila u 8:35...
u boks sam nosila bočicu s vodom (uopće me nije diralo dal smijem ili ne, na prvom porodu mi nisu dali jer sam bila predodređena za carski pa kao nisam smjela, na kraju nisam ništa popila niti pojela preko 30 sati i tlak mi je nakon poroda pao na 80/60 i pala sam im u nesvjest, dijete sam vidjela na 5 min prije nego što sam se srušila...), mobitel (ugašen tijekom poroda) i fotić... i muža naravno  :Grin: 
on je bio samnom od početka pa još dva sata nakon poroda, a na prvom porodu je sjedio u boksu 12 sati skupa samnom... dakle tu stvarno nema nikakvih problema i to mi je odlično
na samom porodu nikakvih intervencija osim što su me morali rezati jer je mali išao čelom van i babica me upozorila da će to morat napravit jer ću puknut... i ispričavala mi se 5 puta nakon poroda zbog toga... 
što se studenata tiče - pitali su me prije dal ih smiju dovesti i ja sam dozvolila (egzibicionist kaj ćeš  :Grin:  ) i bile su tamo one srednjoškolke iz škole za primalje, učili su ih pregledavat posteljicu na mojoj... meni to ne smeta...
nakon 2 sata maženja s tatekom su mi donijeli doručak i kad sam pojela su me odvezli u sobu...
u sobama je pakleno vruće... prozore ne smiješ otvarat zbog bebica, a kad otvoriš vrata onda cijelu noć slušaš što se sve događa u rodilištu... ako imaš lagani san - može bit problem, meni nije bio - spavala sam ko top  :Smile: 
nemaju svojih spavaćica (prije 3 godine su imali, sad nisam vidjela niti jednu ženu u njihovoj), ja sam nosila 3 svoje...
ne znam što još... 
sestre su divne, stvarno, stalno hodaju okolo, možeš ih sve i svašta pitat, pomoći će...
doktori su kako koji... neki su predivni, neki imaju visoko nos i tako... to se odnosi i na pedijatre... ali ako netko počne nešto prigovarat onda klimaš glavom i čekaš da mu prođe smjena jer ga ionako nećeš više vidjet a sljedeći koji dođe ima svoju neku politiku...

----------


## Begonija

Kako sam 3 puta rađala u VG ono što me neizmjerno veseli je vidljiv napredak i osoblja i uvjeta u bolnici.
Naravno opet ovisi i o smjeni kojoj dopadneš ali meni je dr. Grbavac naj.
Sestra Irina je izvrsna i iz treće sreće sam iskusila prirodni porođaj.

----------


## sarasvati

frka, treba čuti i to... skoro sve što bih i ja poželjela izbjeći, tebi se dogodilo.

Toliko ne bih htjela da me režu, da buše vodenjak - eto, tako da bi išlo brže, daju drip da bi išlo još brže!, a kamoli da skaču po trbuhu samo zato što su oni svojim intervencijama htjeli ubrzati stvar a ne pustiti tijelo da radi ono što zna.

----------


## Vrci

Ja bih samo da ne boli previse (epiduralna moliiim... :D), ako bude tako nek me i reznu ak treba. Ne bih samo htjela previse nalijeganja na trbuh, niti izvlacenje bebe na vakum

----------


## sarasvati

Ja ne bih ni epiduralnu. Ja bih samo da me puste na miru i da puste moje tijelo da radi što treba i kada treba.

----------


## frka

> Ja bih samo da ne boli previse (epiduralna moliiim... :D), ako bude tako nek me i reznu ak treba. Ne bih samo htjela previse nalijeganja na trbuh, niti izvlacenje bebe na vakum


draga Vrci, ja bih radije još 10 puta par sati trpila trudove koji fakat bole (ali ta je bol tako prirodna i svrhovita) nego ijedan put prolazila mjesec i pol agonije zbog epiziotomije. mjesec i pol nisam mogla sjesti, a bolilo je tako da ponekad nisam mogla ni nogu pomaknuti. popila sam voltarena i voltarena jer lupocet nije pomagao, a bol je bila nesnosna. nije svakome tako, ali meni je to bilo jezivo razdoblje. i itekako je pridonijelo poteškoćama s dojenjem u početku.

----------


## Zara1

> draga Vrci, ja bih radije još 10 puta par sati trpila trudove koji fakat bole (ali ta je bol tako prirodna i svrhovita) nego ijedan put prolazila mjesec i pol agonije zbog epiziotomije. mjesec i pol nisam mogla sjesti, a bolilo je tako da ponekad nisam mogla ni nogu pomaknuti. popila sam voltarena i voltarena jer lupocet nije pomagao, a bol je bila nesnosna. nije svakome tako, ali meni je to bilo jezivo razdoblje. i itekako je pridonijelo poteškoćama s dojenjem u početku.


isto ovako je bilo i kod mene  :Sad:

----------


## Bluebella

meni nisu nalijegali na trbuh, doktorica je lagano masirala gornji dio trbuha i to mi je godilo.
al da bi rado izbjelga epiziotomiju, definitivno bi. na savjet patronažne ispirem ranu sa čajem od hrastove kore i mažem kantationovim uljem, tak da danas već lagano mogu sjediti.

*sarasvati* ako budeš imala pravilne trudove i otvarala se mislim da bi te trebali pustiti da tijelo samo odradi. samo nemoj žuriti u bolnicu. da sam ja došla kasnije vjerojatno bi me pustili, no ja sam zadovoljna porodom i ovako..

----------


## matahari

2 mjeseca..
potpisujem frku.




> draga Vrci, ja bih radije još 10 puta par sati trpila trudove koji fakat bole (ali ta je bol tako prirodna i svrhovita) nego ijedan put prolazila mjesec i pol agonije zbog epiziotomije. mjesec i pol nisam mogla sjesti, a bolilo je tako da ponekad nisam mogla ni nogu pomaknuti. popila sam voltarena i voltarena jer lupocet nije pomagao, a bol je bila nesnosna. nije svakome tako, ali meni je to bilo jezivo razdoblje. i itekako je pridonijelo poteškoćama s dojenjem u početku.

----------


## saf

Nažalost vidim svoju priču u frkinoj. Isto tako "kriva smjena" sa nadrkanom babicom i da,ni ja nisam skužila da sam rodila  :Sad: .Puno svega nepotrebnog, puno prerano......rezana sam ali nije me šav mučio tako dugo,možda tjedan dana, poslije podnošljivo iako sam pukla iznutra i rezana izvana, ali naživciralo me nalijeganje na trbuh, pa sam odgurivala ruku dr. i ono što mi je najviše zasmetalo je to što su svi samo vikali:"ajde tiskaj,tiskaj", a ja ne osjetim trudove na leđima. Dakle!!! Znači uputa trudnicama koje se odluče za Vg,recite babici da vas vodi kroz porod, jer ak se pogubite ili zbunite da je ona tu da vam pomogne. Inače nemojte se prepasti ovih loših iskustava jer to je zakon veliki brojeva i dešava se u svakoj bolnici....svi oni moraju naučiti sad kad su prijatelji beba da što prije postanu prijatelji rodilja. :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

*saf*, baš ti lijepo ovo zvuči _prijatelji rodilja_.  :Smile: 

*bluebella*, sad imam na pameti da ne treba žuriti, ali tko zna hoću li se isto uspaničiti i krenuti prerano. Čitala sam tvoju priču s poroda  :Smile:

----------


## gizolito

joj ta kriva smjena...
meni babica rekla da se okrenem na leđa, ali sam joj rekla da ne mogu, da mi je to strašno neudobno i to je bilo to. ostala sam na boku i nikom niš.

i dr. košec se stvarno ponaša prema rodiljama kao da su stvari. srećom mene je pregledala jednom ili dvaput tokom poroda - bez pozdrava, upozorenja, kao da me nema u prostoriji. zapravo je nevjerojatno je da je u mogućnosti ignorirati rodilju koju pregledava...
brrr.... zapravo bilo bi super da čita ovo i da razmisli da koliko god bila "stručna" (i svi slični njoj) da se ipak prema ženi ponaša kao prema osobi. mislim da kraju krajeva i sama je žena.

to ide i svim nadrkanim babicama!

----------


## sarasvati

O, joj! Pa ta žena je prava babaroga.

----------


## tanja37

Ima li kakvih novosti iz Vinogradske?!? Ima li tko kakvih komentara na dr. Bolanču? Bila sam na UZV sad sa 26 tj. i bio je super. Kakav je raspored u trudničkoj? Ništa nije pisalo na vratima!!!!

----------


## matahari

Dr. Bolanca je super. Pristupacan, ljubazan, strucan.

----------


## Gabi25

Ako si bila na uzv na 3. katu gdje je i rodilište tamo ni nema rasporeda, on se nalazi u prizemlju u trudničkog ambulanti. Dr. Bolanca ne radi u trudnickoj, barem nije radio prije par mjeseci, znam da je srijedom bio dr. Tuckar a petkom dr. Rudman, ostalo sam već zaboravila. Najbolje otići tamo i provjeriti, znaju oni to mijenjati
I potpisujem matahari, dr. Bolanca je odličan doktor.

----------


## tanja37

Bila sam u prizemlju, pa sam išla pogledati na vrata od trudničke, ali ništa nije pisalo - možda su baš mjenjali nešto kako kažete!! A imam i vremena ,samo eto...volim znati. Probat ću se naručiti kad je dr. Tučkar onda, jer mi je on najčešće bio u prošle dvije trudnoće. Ah, kako kaže moj muž - šta bude, bit će. Jako nas je trudnoća iznenadila, sad mi je sve opet onak - strah kao i prvi put! Ipak je prošlo 12 i 7 godina od prve dvije...

----------


## nela30

raspored se nalazi na vratima trudničke ambulante, tamo gdje dr. i sestre ulaze. to je ulaz pored staklenih vrata. ovdje gdje sjede trudnice je ulaz u kabine i nema rasporeda

----------


## tanja37

Ma, bacila ja i tamo oko, ali nije bilo rasporeda. Bit će drugi put, valjda. Hvala, svejedno!  I tako mi nema spasa ako " uletim" u krivi raspored ili smjenu, kako kažu druge cure na forumu! haha

----------


## Vrci

Jel u vg siroko povijaju bebe? Na sd sam cula da vise ne...

----------


## jarčica

ne povijaju, ali daju preporuku za široko povijanje na otpusnom listu...

----------


## Vrci

Super. Jel trebam onda za izlazak imati svedsku ili ne? Mislim ne bih, ako ni u bolnici ne bude imao

----------


## jarčica

ma ne trebaš, ne brini  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Od petka TA ne naručuje i ne radi, koliko sam čula. Ako netko čuje neke novosti, molim vas da napišete...

----------


## sarasvati

Evo, pišem i ovdje da su mi rekli u Vinogradskoj da se ne može saznati kada koji doktor radi u TA.

----------


## sarasvati

> ono što je mene uzrujalo je bilo poglavlje o "prirodnom" ili pasivnom porodu koji se prema njezinim riječima srećom rijetko događa u bolnici i o kojemu neće puno pričati. al smo zato epiduralnoj i drugim analgeticima pričali 10ak minuta jer očito samo nenormalne žene žele "prirodni" porod, dok sve druge hoće aktivno vođeni i one su ok.


Uh, i mene je sad uzrujalo.

Baš si imala sreću sa svojim porodom. ALi i ja ću kao ti pozitivno razmišljati pa će i meni tako biti  :Smile: 



Pitanje: nakon što me zaprime, idem prvo u predrađaonu? Što je to točno? :prvi_put: Smije li tamo partner sa mnom? Ako ne, u kojem trenutku mi se on može pridružiti?

----------


## Vrci

Koliko znam,prvo taj pred dio gdje dobijes klistir. I onda ides na wc. Muz je to vrijeme negdje vani cini mi se. Nakon wc-a je tusiranje, i onda su rekli da je odlazak u boks i da onda pustaju muza 

Al nek tocno odgovori neka friska mama  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Čekamo  :Smile:

----------


## saf

Evo cure ovak ide, tamo gdje te pregledaju kad dođeš na hitnu,tamo ti i daju klistir. Onda ideš na zajednički wc kojim se služe rodilje i pacijentice koje čuvaju trudnoću,pa preporučam pripremu u vidu tretiranja daske-ja sam imala dezinf.maramice i onaj najlon koji staviš na dasku. Sa prvim djetetom sam u wc-u bila sat vremena  :Grin:  i aktivno radila,a sa drugim niti 10min. Nakon toga se otuširaš u istom tom wc-u pa si ponesite u vrećici ono kaj vam treba za tuškanje. Meni su bila zgodna ona mini pakiranja gela za tuš.,sapuna i tak toga i onda šetkaš po hodniku ili možeš tražiti loptu do kad te ne stave u box.Nadam se da sam pomogla  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Jel muž prisutan dok te ne stave u box i dok šetaš?

----------


## frka

nije, Vrci. muž može ući tek kad si u boxu.

----------


## Vrci

Ah... no dobro, onda je vec ozbiljno kad sam u boksu. Inace ceka tamo kod lifta,u tom hodniku?

----------


## lukab

ja s drugim nisam stigla niti do klistiranja niti tuširanja  :Laughing: 
prijem i pravac boks  :Grin: 
brijanje mi je obavila kod pregleda tj malo popravila ono kaj sam ja doma obrijala...

----------


## saf

E da ja sam se obrijala doma,da me ne stružu tamo sa priborom kakvog moš vidjet u vesternu.

----------


## sarasvati

A jel to znači da se može dogoditi da (ne daj bože) dođem li prerano u bolnicu provedem većinu svojih trudova sama bez muža i on dođe na sam kraj? Ako ti trudovi traju dugo, smijem li k njemu ili je to jednom kad sam prošla kroz ta vrata - to je to.

----------


## purple rose

Pozdrav mamice i trudnice.... samo kratko pitanje.... da li ja kod prvog naručivanja u trudničkoj ambulanti mogu napisati kod koga želim da me naruče? hvala...

----------


## sarasvati

Ti možeš pokušati, ali trenutno se ne zna kada koji doktor radi. *Vrci* je nedavno bila i zna tko je ponedjeljkom, ako postoji ustaljeni raspored. Meni su sestre na prijemu rekle da one ne znaju kada tko radi, a popis koji je bio na vratima su maknut.

----------


## Vrci

Da,ja sam trazila ici kod kosec, i narucena sam bila u pon. Kad je ona prije bila u TA. Kad sam dosla tamo,cula da je inace bila u to doba Gall,al nje nema,pa je bio Kuna. A kao Kosec vise ne radi u tom terminu

Uglavnom za sad je jos, cini mi se, kaos,to mi i jedna sestra rekla

----------


## purple rose

Ja sam prije nekih mjesec dana srela na rebru dr. Gall i malo smo pricale o mom porodu i ja sam ju pitala da li me ona moze porodit i rekla je da moze da se narucim u TA ponedjeljkom ujutro od 37 tjedna...

----------


## gizolito

> A jel to znači da se može dogoditi da (ne daj bože) dođem li prerano u bolnicu provedem većinu svojih trudova sama bez muža i on dođe na sam kraj? Ako ti trudovi traju dugo, smijem li k njemu ili je to jednom kad sam prošla kroz ta vrata - to je to.


tata smije samo u boks
u predrađaonu ne jer je to zajednička prostorija gdje smiještaju sve trudnice u trudovima tak da za tatu niti nema mjesta
u principu kad uđeš više nema izlaska van, a tata smije tek kad ga pozovu i onda nema mrdanja
kak je meni pukao doma vodenjak ja sam odmah završila u boksu skupa sa dragim
nije bilo mrdanja od tam (osim kad sam išla na wc u nekom trenutku pa me pratio) tak da je on proveo 9 sati na stolčeku bez naslonjača 
ako želiš sa dragim provesti veči dio trudova onda probaj što dulje ostati doma

iako u petrovoj svaka trudnica ima svoju sobu u kojoj se rađa tak da prijateljica koja je nedavno tam rodila bila u sobi sa mužem kroz trudove i onda je on klisnuo kad je krenuo izgon (boji se krvi)

u vinogradskoj jednostavno nemaju mjesta za to

----------


## gizolito

> Uh, i mene je sad uzrujalo.
> 
> Baš si imala sreću sa svojim porodom. ALi i ja ću kao ti pozitivno razmišljati pa će i meni tako biti


držim ti fige -mislim da je u konačnici više ok poroda nego ovih stvarno traumatičnih, jer mi se čini da na forumu mame imaju potrebu ili se izjadati ak je porod bio stvarno traumatičan ili podijeliti svoju sreću ako im je bio fantastično iskustvo
ja sam bila tako ustrašena da će biti ko zna kako i sva sam se nabrijala na borbu ako bude potrebno
a danas kad se sjetim svog (miris gela za tuširanje me odmah vrati) mi od ganuća i sreće krene mlijeko  :Laughing:  (mali princ spava snom pravednika pored mene i sad bu dobio pusu)
dobro je kad nema puno drugih rodilja jer onda oni nemaju pritisak da sve što prije i uspješnije riješe

----------


## frka

gizolito, kak to misliš da u Petrovoj svaka trudnica ima sobu? pa tamo su isto boksevi kao u Vg. i isto postoji predrađaona u koju muževi ne smiju. jedino su u Petrovoj boksevi bolje uređeni i imaju vrata (koja ionako rijetko zatvaraju), a u Vg samo zadnji boks ima vrata dok su ostali odvojeni zastorima. sve to na isto dođe.

----------


## Franny

ček malo, a zakaj su maknuli popis koji dr je kad u TA? nekad se točno znalo, čak je na vratima kroz koju ulaze doktori u TA bio izvješen taj raspored tko je koji dan (doduše ja sam tam zadnji put bila prije 16 mj  :Razz:  ). a dok sam boravila tamo (cijelu 2012., svako malo su me hospitalizirali zbog tlaka) dr Bolanča je dolazio samo ponekad u vizite (većinom one noćne) i čula sam da su se on i dr Vuković preselili dolje na ginekologiju.

----------


## Vrci

Makli su popis radi novog načina rada - ovo što su štrajkali, pa sad imaju smjene, a ne više dežurstva. Uglavnom valjda im je kaos zbog toga, pa ne mogu biti sigurni u taj raspored

----------


## sarasvati

> tata smije samo u boks
> u predrađaonu ne jer je to zajednička prostorija gdje smiještaju sve trudnice u trudovima tak da za tatu niti nema mjesta
> u principu kad uđeš više nema izlaska van, a tata smije tek kad ga pozovu i onda nema mrdanja
> kak je meni pukao doma vodenjak ja sam odmah završila u boksu skupa sa dragim
> nije bilo mrdanja od tam (osim kad sam išla na wc u nekom trenutku pa me pratio) tak da je on proveo 9 sati na stolčeku bez naslonjača 
> ako želiš sa dragim provesti veči dio trudova onda probaj što dulje ostati doma


Što dulje ostati doma mi postaje mantra. Samo da se ne prepadnem kad krene.
Iako si mislim...kad sam tamo u toj predrađaoni, pa kako oni mene tamo uspiju zadržati. Zašto ja ne mogu odšetati. Grr. Građanski neposluh.  :Embarassed: 




> držim ti fige -mislim da je u konačnici više ok poroda nego ovih stvarno traumatičnih, jer mi se čini da na forumu mame imaju potrebu ili se izjadati ak je porod bio stvarno traumatičan ili podijeliti svoju sreću ako im je bio fantastično iskustvo
> ja sam bila tako ustrašena da će biti ko zna kako i sva sam se nabrijala na borbu ako bude potrebno
> a danas kad se sjetim svog (miris gela za tuširanje me odmah vrati) mi od ganuća i sreće krene mlijeko  (mali princ spava snom pravednika pored mene i sad bu dobio pusu)
> dobro je kad nema puno drugih rodilja jer onda oni nemaju pritisak da sve što prije i uspješnije riješe


Hvala ti, gizolito.
(A joj, i ja ću uskoro pusati.)

----------


## sarasvati

I što se tiče TA, možda im je i to dio protesta.  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Jel se u apartman moze samo nakon poroda,ili ako me hospitaliziraju i par dana prije?

----------


## frka

ak te hospitaliziraju prije, ideš na odjel patologije trudnoće, ne na babinjače (osim ako je krcato pa nemaju mjesta). tamo, u pravilu, nema apratmana, ali znam da su jednu poznatu osobu bili smjestili solo u sobu, tj. improvizirali apartman.

----------


## Gabi25

Vrci nema apartmana na odjelu patologije. Ima jedna soba u koju navodno idu oni koji imaju nekoga tamo, u toj sobi su 2 kreveta ali ni ona nema svoj wc, u svim ostalim sobama su po 3 ili 4 kreveta. Taj dio stvarno izgleda otužno, da se ne izrazim nekako drugačije.
Uglavnom u apartman ne možeš prije poroda jer je dosta tražen i u njega idu samo rodilje s bebama.

----------


## Vrci

Jel to sve isto na 3.katu? Jer vidim da su od tamo dolazile trudnice na uzv...

Ako će me zadržati, to bude baš 2 dana prije 40tt

----------


## gizolito

> gizolito, kak to misliš da u Petrovoj svaka trudnica ima sobu? pa tamo su isto boksevi kao u Vg. i isto postoji predrađaona u koju muževi ne smiju. jedino su u Petrovoj boksevi bolje uređeni i imaju vrata (koja ionako rijetko zatvaraju), a u Vg samo zadnji boks ima vrata dok su ostali odvojeni zastorima. sve to na isto dođe.


nešto su i oni sad bili preuređivali tak da imaju room in a koliko sam skužila u roomu se i porađaš - definitivno su bila vrata u igri i muže je s njom bio kroz trudove sve do izgona

----------


## frka

je, Vrci, sve je na 3. katu.

gizolito, bojim se da si krivo skopčala. petrova se relativno nedavno preuređivala, ali to su i dalje boksevi, samo s vratima (koje rjeđe zatvaraju nego drže otvorenima).

----------


## sarasvati

Za mene je jučer bila novost da Vinogradska nema predrađaonu pa dijelim s vama ako niste znali  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da se to i pisalo vec. Meni je i to bio jedan plus u odnosu na SD

----------


## sarasvati

Može biti da sam onda zaboravila  :Embarassed:  Ali i meni je to bila lijepa vijest.

----------


## Vrci

Zato je muz dulje na porodu, dode cim je zena u radaoni. A na sd dode tek na izgon

----------


## sarasvati

To mi je baš  :Very Happy:

----------


## ellica

> nešto su i oni sad bili preuređivali tak da imaju room in a koliko sam skužila u roomu se i porađaš - definitivno su bila vrata u igri i muže je s njom bio kroz trudove sve do izgona


Ma Petrova je preuredena prije nekih 2 godine ako se ne varam,nema soba za radanje,samo 8 bokseva i predradaonu u koju uglavnom smjestaju slucajeve s hitne na 24 h(lezala sam tamo u 12.mj.kad su ke pstavili,nitko nije cekao porod,bile smo nas tri hospitalizirane s hitne prva 24 h,onda tek na patologiju)tako da tata zapravo moze biti s tobom u boksu od pocetka do kraja....

----------


## Vrci

Ocito funkcionira porod na stolcicu. Upravo sam cula da je zena sad tako rodila

----------


## sarasvati

Jupiii! To je onda druga za koju sam cula!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Budem ti i ostalo napisala,tj. stavit cu pricu s poroda,cim dodem doma  :Smile:

----------


## lukab

je je, dobili su stolček - provjerila sam kod frendičine mame koja je gore primalja...
i kažu da je to prekrasno i toliko prirodno da im se svima plače koliko je to lijepo  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Nama na tečaju su to i potvrdili, ALI, ginekologinje su imale jako oprečne stavove - jedna je rekla da ne dopušta prvorotkama (!?!?), a druga, kao ajde..može; dok su primalje baš preporučale odabir stolčića. 
Nadam se najboljem  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

> Budem ti i ostalo napisala,tj. stavit cu pricu s poroda,cim dodem doma


Piši, piši čim uloviš vremena. Sve me zanima! Jedva čekam  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

Super za stolcic. Nadam se samo da nece kao i kada biti samo za ukras.

----------


## lukab

za kadu trebaju educirane primalje a njihovu edukaciju nitko ne želi/ne može platiti
zato kada stoji...

----------


## Plusic

> Super za stolcic. Nadam se samo da nece kao i kada biti samo za ukras.


nisam imala ni pojma da Vinogradska ima kadu....
a jel ima netko iskustva sa stolcica?
to mi djeluje super za brz i laksi porod, ali mozda zahtjevnije za trudnicu? (kako je sa trudnicama sa mirovanja?)

----------


## Plusic

> ja s drugim nisam stigla niti do klistiranja niti tuširanja 
> prijem i pravac boks 
> brijanje mi je obavila kod pregleda tj malo popravila ono kaj sam ja doma obrijala...


eh, ovako je bilo i na mom drugom....
nadam se da  ce biti isto  i na trecem  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> nisam imala ni pojma da Vinogradska ima kadu....
> a jel ima netko iskustva sa stolcica?
> to mi djeluje super za brz i laksi porod, ali mozda zahtjevnije za trudnicu? (kako je sa trudnicama sa mirovanja?)


nija zahtjevnije za trudnicu, dapače, lakše je i trudnici i djetetu (jer dijete izlazi nizbrdo, kako i treba, a ne uzbrdo  :Smile:  )

----------


## Vrci

Zena koja je rodila na stolcicu je poslije bila u istom stanju kao ja - onesvijestila se. Cula sam da govore da je izgubila puno krvi.
Znaci moze biti i ok,ali i kao standard porod

----------


## Plusic

> Zena koja je rodila na stolcicu je poslije bila u istom stanju kao ja - onesvijestila se. Cula sam da govore da je izgubila puno krvi.
> Znaci moze biti i ok,ali i kao standard porod


pa mislim da to nema veze sa stolcicem?

----------


## puntica

> pa mislim da to nema veze sa stolcicem?


dobro misliš

stolčić ti omogućava da rađaš u fiziološkom položaju, onako kako je priroda zamislila. Dijete izlazi prema dolje, uz pomoć gravitacije. Zdjelica se najbolje širi u tom položaju, međica također
Ali sve to skupa ne znači da će porod, samo zato što se dovršen na stolčiću, biti lagan. Bit će vjerojatno lakši od tog istog poroda da je bio završen na krevetu.

----------


## srecica

> pa mislim da to nema veze sa stolcicem?


Upravo tako, nema to veze sa stolčićem ili sa stolom.
Razlog gubljenja puno krvi može biti različit ali sigurno nema veze sa mjestom poroda.

----------


## sarasvati

> nisam imala ni pojma da Vinogradska ima kadu....
> a jel ima netko iskustva sa stolcica?
> to mi djeluje super za brz i laksi porod, ali mozda zahtjevnije za trudnicu? (kako je sa trudnicama sa mirovanja?)


Ima kadu, u njoj stoje pilates lopte.

A porod na stolčiću je češće duži, ali i logičniji. Ne pišem još iz iskustva  :Smile:

----------


## Plusic

> Ima kadu, u njoj stoje pilates lopte.


hahahahaha
sasvim logicno, pa negdje moraju pospremiti lopte  :Wink: 




> A porod na stolčiću je češće duži, ali i logičniji. Ne pišem još iz iskustva


zasto duzi? 
logika mi bas kaze da bi trebao biti brzi jer je i lakse spustanje bebe u kanal te izgon?
nakon izgona se ide na krevet za porod posteljice ili?

----------


## sarasvati

Tako mi je primalja rekla. Možda zato što nema toliko tiskanja? Ne znam...ali ja sam i dalje za tu opciju, ukoliko će mi odgovarati u tom trenutku. Mislim da se i posteljica može poroditi na stolčiću. To proučim pa ti javim. Ipak mi je termin...sutra.  :Smile:

----------


## Sabačonka

Kakvih su stavova prema razno raznim položajima i namještavanjima rodilje usred porođaja? Ili inzistiraju isključivo porod na leđima?

----------


## frka

nažalost, većinom su negativnih stavova prema mijenjanju položaja. pozitivno je što sada imaju stolčić, ali pitanje je koliko se često koristi. čula sam za 2 slučaja izgona u čučnju, ali šansa da ti to dopuste je gotovo nikakva. može se reći da se rađa gotovo isključivo na leđima, a stolovi su im koma i zapravo ne možeš biti ni poštenom u polusjedećem položaju jer si sama moraš držati noge.

----------


## Vrci

Trudove sam morala provesti na desnom boku,izgon mi bio na ledima, tj.polusjedece

I da,nezgodan je taj stol,ja nikako nisam imala snage za drzanje nogu. Na kraju su tu uskocile sestre

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam, kao i Vrci, friska iz Vinogradske. Trudove sam odradila na lopti, naslonjena na krevet ili hodajući. Na stol sam se popela za vrijeme pregleda, a to je bilo dva puta. Rodila sam na stolcicu.
Izmijenila sam u sobi 4 cimerice i sve su imale porod na ledima. I činilo mi se kao da nismo rodile u istoj bolnici.

----------


## Vrci

Iskreno, meni je porod na ledima bio ok. Sve je bilo brzo kod mene gotovo pa se nisam ni snasla  :Smile:

----------


## stolčić

> Ja sam, kao i Vrci, friska iz Vinogradske. Trudove sam odradila na lopti, naslonjena na krevet ili hodajući. Na stol sam se popela za vrijeme pregleda, a to je bilo dva puta. Rodila sam na stolcicu.
> Izmijenila sam u sobi 4 cimerice i sve su imale porod na ledima. I činilo mi se kao da nismo rodile u istoj bolnici.


Sarasvati, priželjkivala sam tvoje javljanje nakon poroda i drago mi je da si uspjela ostvariti porod u željenom položaju na stolčiću. 

Prvorotka sam i termin mi je kraj srpnja. 
U ranijem postu navodiš da ti je ovo "prvi put". Je li bilo teško izboriti se za stolčić s obzirom da prema nekim informacijama s tečaja u Vinogradskoj porod na stolčiću dopuštaju samo višerotkama?

Jesi li također htjela i uspjela odbiti prokidanje vodenjaka i drip? 
Kako je prošlo s pucanjem/epiziotomijom?

----------


## ana-

Imamo li novih mamica sa iskustvima iz Vg.osim prirodnog mene zanoma i cr jer ozgleda da ce se tako zavrsiti nasa trudnoca  :Smile:

----------


## LanaLana

Rodila 18.12.2013 na carski. Bio je hitan carski zbog gusenja bebe. Proslo je sve super na kraju.

----------


## Amari

Mene isto zanimaju novosti! :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

> Sarasvati, priželjkivala sam tvoje javljanje nakon poroda i drago mi je da si uspjela ostvariti porod u željenom položaju na stolčiću. 
> 
> Prvorotka sam i termin mi je kraj srpnja. 
> U ranijem postu navodiš da ti je ovo "prvi put". Je li bilo teško izboriti se za stolčić s obzirom da prema nekim informacijama s tečaja u Vinogradskoj porod na stolčiću dopuštaju samo višerotkama?
> 
> Jesi li također htjela i uspjela odbiti prokidanje vodenjaka i drip? 
> Kako je prošlo s pucanjem/epiziotomijom?


Ajme, pa kako ja vidim tvoj post tek sada :/

Na tečaju sam se susrela s potpuno suprotnim stavovima. Dr. R je u potpunosti protiv, iako mi nije ponudila argument zašto je protiv. Pitala sam i dr. G za njezin stav, ona ne vidi razloga zašto ne. Ali ipak, osjeća se u zraku da bih je draže bez stolčića.
Upoznala sam na tečaju primalji koja podržava i potiče trudnice na sto prirodniji porod i bilo joj me jako drago kad sam joj iznijela svoje zelje. Imala sam sreće sto je ona bila u vrijeme mog poroda u bolnici.
Došla sam i s planom poroda, mislim da je ispunio svoju svrhu. Sestra na prijemu i doktor su ga pročitali i ipak dobili neku sliku sto želim. Doktor se malo ironično šalio na račun plana pa sam i ja prihvatila takvu igru.

Nisam imala namjeru uzeti ni klistir, ni drip, niti sam željela da mi prokidaju vodenjak. Klistir je i sam rekao da mi ne bi dao (klistir mi je bio za trampu; mislila sam popustiti za klistir, ako je trebalo negdje nešto popuštati ili natezati se) jer sam došla s trudovima namtri minute i 7 cm otvorena.
Dva puta je došao napraviti pregled, zamolio da probuši vodenjak, ja sam ljubazno zamolila da ga ostavi i nije bilo problema. Prenio je nekoliko minuta prije nego se Panda rodila.
Drip mi je bio zadnji na pameti, naveden na planu da je neželjen i nisu mi ga ni nudili. 
Dobila sam papir za pristanak za epiziotomiju, ja sam samo zamolila da mi pokažu mjesto gdje mogu napisati i potpisati da je odbijam. Doktor se uskomesao, pokušao me informirati/zaplašiti o posljedicama, ja sam odgovorila da sam se educirala i tako odlučila i da svojim potpisom snosim posljedice. Ni to vise nitko kasnije nije ni spomenuo, a kamoli ponudio.
Jako sam zadovoljna bolnicom.

----------


## stolčić

Hvala za iscrpan odgovor. Bila si odvažna i uporna!

----------


## ana-

jel zna ko  radi petkom u ta

----------


## sarasvati

Stolčić, samo se drži onoga sto stvarno želiš! Možeš i ti to!
Ana-, u trećem mjesecu mi je sestra rekla da ni oni samome na ju kad je tko, ali mislim da je dr. Rudan većinom bila petkom. A dr. Gall ponedjeljkom. Nadam se da nisam pobrkala.

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Sarasveti, kako si uspjela dogovoriti stolcic? Ja sam jucer bila na razgovoru u Vinogradskoj i rekli su mi da imaju stolcic ali da ga gotovo nikada ne rabe i da mi ga nitko ne moze obecati. Dakle, sansa da ga dobijem je 0,1%. To mi je rekla doktorica.




> Ja sam, kao i Vrci, friska iz Vinogradske. Trudove sam odradila na lopti, naslonjena na krevet ili hodajući. Na stol sam se popela za vrijeme pregleda, a to je bilo dva puta. Rodila sam na stolcicu.
> Izmijenila sam u sobi 4 cimerice i sve su imale porod na ledima. I činilo mi se kao da nismo rodile u istoj bolnici.

----------


## sarasvati

Nisam ga unaprijed dogovarala. Imala sam plan poroda, veliku želju i volju, doulu ( :Heart: ) ispred vrata i partnera ( :Heart: ) pored sebe koji je znao sve isto što i ja. Znala sam da jedna od primalja podržava porod na stolčiću i nadala se da će biti njezina smjena jer joj beskrajno vjerujem.

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> Nisam ga unaprijed dogovarala. Imala sam plan poroda, veliku želju i volju, doulu () ispred vrata i partnera () pored sebe koji je znao sve isto što i ja. Znala sam da jedna od primalja podržava porod na stolčiću i nadala se da će biti njezina smjena jer joj beskrajno vjerujem.


Dakle, zvijezde su ti se poklopile i bila si jedna od 10000000 sretnica :Smile:

----------


## leptiric5

samo jedan ispravak frisko za Vinogradsku u rodilistu dobijete za bebu pelene i vlazne maramice a potrebno je ponijeti kremu za guzu.

----------


## Noemi1

Da li netko zna gdje bi mogla vidjeti novi raspored doktora u Vinogradskoj zanima me srijeda , inače trudnoću cijelu vodim tamo pa me zanima koja doktorica radi srijedom

----------


## Neroslava

To i mene zanima, zna li netko recentni raspored u TA?

----------


## izluđena

Radi li još dr. Butorac?

----------


## Trpimira

Zna li netko treba li se u Vinogradsku nositi vlastite spavaćice ili vam daju njihove?

----------


## lastavica1979

bok evo ja sam rodila 13.8 u vinogradskoj na stolu bio inducirani porod koji mi je bio užasno traumatičan ( drugo dijete) dr prekrasna sestre takodjer,al uvijeti prestrašni. Sve moraš imat svoje spavačicu,uloške toalet papir ručnike,sapun,vlažne maramice i pelene za bebu dobiš, kremu za prsa. Tri dana nitko ti ne namijesti krevet,kad otpuštaju ženu krevet i ormariće ne dezinficiraju niti prebrišu,a kupaona se pere ujutro i navećer samo,a tamo je na odjelu otprilike 37 žena tako da se meni to baš i nije svidjelo.

----------


## pariss

Rodila sam u Vinogradskoj u 5 mj.,porod je hitno završen carskim rezom.Osoblje fer i korektno(s obzirom na količinu posla sestre na babinjačama više nego ok,intenzivna 5+)ali uvjeti katastrofa.Nadam se da će netko u skorije vrijeme imati malo sluha za pomoć i renoviranje jednog od naj kvalitetnijih rodilišta što se stručnosti i osoblja tiče.

----------


## Sybila

Curr koje ste nedavno rodile u VG - kakvo je stanje sad, sto je nuzno uzeti? Spavacice, pelene i vlazne maramice, wc papir, sapun? Kakvo je stanje wca i tuseva? Jel se radi svakodnevni "skidaj gace" pregled na viziti? Koliko ima mjesta za stvari? Znam da sad imaju ona uzasna pravila za posjete i brane unosenje hrane - ali, jel se moze prosvercati hrana unutra ipak? Ima li izdajalica na odjelu? Kako funkcionira ako su bebe u inkubatoru?
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

E ovako- spavaćice nosiš svoje, kad rodiš dobijes jedan paketić Violeta pelena, par komada ima unutra pa za dalje moraš donijeti svoje, kao i vlažne maramice. To ako su bebe s tobom u sobi. 
Wc papir obavezno ponesi, sapuna se nekad zna naći u sobama i wc-ima ali ja sam imala svoj. Wc i tuševi kako kad- čistačice ciste ali sta žene mogu napraviti to je čudo. Obavezno ponesi neko dezinfekcijsko sredstvo za obrisati wc dasku. 
Nema skidanja gaca na viziti. Samo pitaju kako si. 
Za stvari- ovisi koju sobu dobijes- neke imaju ormar a neke ne. 
Sto se tice hrane- naravno da se može prošvercati sve, ja sam na Uskrs jela domaću janjetinu :Smile:  
Izdajalicu imaju samo jednu ili dvije i to ručne- nabavi svoju, s blizancima će ti trebati vjerojatno, po mogućnosti električna. 
Ako su bebe u inkubatoru možeš k njima 2 puta dnevno za vrijeme posjeta, od 13 do 14h i od 16 do 17:30. I kad ti krene mlijeko možeš im nositi mlijeko svaka 3 sata. Gore ne trebaš nositi pelene, samo vlažne maramice. Pitaj ako sam nešto jos preskočila!

----------


## Sybila

Joj hvala ti Gabi, nadala sam se tebi  :Smile:  kako si ti i kako su bebe?
I ja imam rucnu izdajalicu i za sad ne namjeravam kupovati elektricu, budem si ponijela svoju. Zivcira me situacija sa spavacicama  :Grin:  jer ne znam hoce li biti cr ili ne...ako ne bude cr, plan je bio kratke hlace i potkosulja/majica za dojenje - ipak je termin usred ljeta. A uz cr moram spavacice koje nikad vise necu staviti na sebe, one koje imam trenutno nemaju kopcanje naprijed  :Undecided: 
Ako moram nositi wc papir, nadam se da ce biti ormar jer ga dosta trosim, trebat ce mi zalihe  :Laughing: 
Kako stoje s tetrama, gazama i odjecom za bebe?

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam rodila na carski i spavaćice su mi trebale samo taj dan i dan poslije poroda. Već treći dan sam obukla donji dio pidžame, rub dođe iznad Reza i ne smeta jer je rez stvarno jako nisko. Tako da možeš tako planirati. 
Odjeću za bebe imaju oni i ne daju sa se donese svoja. Tetre i gaze mislim isto- moji su isli odmah u inkubatore i jos su na neonatologiji tako da nisam sigurna kako je dolje za tetre. 
Mi smo svi dobro, malo nas seka zeza s kilažom pa su jos na neonatologiji jer gore čekaju da dođe do 2200g, sad je na 2 kg pa se nadamo da ćemo skoro doma. Braco ima već skoro 3 kg :Smile:  
Sto se tice blizanaca- skuzila sam da ako rodiš prije 36. tjedna i ako su bebe manje od 2200g idu na neonatologiju. Tako da znaš otprilike. Dok god su oni u bolnici i ti imaš pravo ostati s njima ali te vode kao dnevnu bolnicu. 
E da, sto se tice spavaćica, cure su masovno kupovale na placu- pamučne s gumbićima po 80 kn.

----------


## Sybila

Hvala Gabi! Nadam se da ce i seka brzo dobiti tih 200 grama pa cete doma  :Smile:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> A uz cr moram spavacice koje nikad vise necu staviti na sebe, one koje imam trenutno nemaju kopcanje naprijed


Meni su za dojenje blizanaca najpraktičnije bile spavaćice s dva okomita proreza na prsima, bez ikakvog kopčanja. To je lako i improvizirati od starih majica npr. Prednje kopčanje mora biti jako duboko da bi spavaćica bila funkcionalna za hranjenje dvije bebe istovremeno, inače samo smeta. Govorim iz iskustva.

----------


## Sybila

Ja sam mislila gledati one koje mogu spustiti niz ramena, tako da su obje na raspolaganju, ali sad kad spomenes ove s dva proreza....mislim da sam vidjela nesto takvo u hm-u. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ima li netko informacije, planiram tamo roditi, kao i prvi puta. Danas sam u domu zdravlja radila OGTT. Ako nije ureden, mogu li se njima javiti dalje za GUK profil, gdje, kome? Ili moram tamo opet raditi OGTT? Kakva im je procedura?
Malo rano dižem frku, al da budem informirana.

Ne bih htjela na VV, to mi je totalno van ruke i imala bih previše putovanja, ovo bi mi bilo zgodnije

----------


## Sybila

> Ima li netko informacije, planiram tamo roditi, kao i prvi puta. Danas sam u domu zdravlja radila OGTT. Ako nije ureden, mogu li se njima javiti dalje za GUK profil, gdje, kome? Ili moram tamo opet raditi OGTT? Kakva im je procedura?
> Malo rano dižem frku, al da budem informirana.
> 
> Ne bih htjela na VV, to mi je totalno van ruke i imala bih previše putovanja, ovo bi mi bilo zgodnije


Ne znam niti jedan odgovor, osim da je u par tj koliko sam lezala bilo par zena s tim gd zbog jednog 5.1 nalaza i nisu bile inducirane. Jedna je cak pizdila sto ju nece inducirati.

----------


## Vrci

Thx  :Smile: 
Ja imam već 2 nalaza s prvim 5,1, tako da mi pišu GD bez obzira na sve. I odlučila sam ovaj puta tražiti sreću na SD

----------


## lasica1234

Vrci, zar stvarno?? Pa meni je 5.1 i rekli su da je to ODLICAN nalaz.. sad imam osjecaj da se trebam zabrinuti? Zasto su tako strogi? I zasto se zapravo radi inducirani kod GD? Koji je razlog, u to sam skroz neupucena.

----------


## Vrci

Da ne bi beba bila ugrozena. Nisam detaljno citala, ali ima razloga kao. 
Ali nigdje nisu tako strogi kao u VG

----------


## ivancica_001

Imam pitanje. Trebam se naručiti na anomaly scan i zanima me da li netko zna da li mogu poslati sliku uputnice i anamneze ili baš mora biti skenirano?

----------


## Vrci

Ja sve šaljem slike, nije bilo problema niti u jednoj bolnici. Samo pazi da je format slike jpeg ili nešto što se svugdje otvara

----------


## Sybila

Ja uredno uvijek fotkam.

----------


## ivancica_001

Naručila se, došla i čekala 3 h na ultrazvuk....  :Sad:

----------


## Ive1804

Na uzv u VG sam bome i ja cekala tri sata...

----------


## davidiemica

bok,termin mi je 23.10,,trebalA bi roditi 3.put carski,nemogu se odluciti za vinogradsku ili Merkur? da li koja ima iskustva najnovija sa carskim?

----------


## davidiemica

kako je bilo na carskom u vg, ja planiram roditi po 3 puta,što mi je potrebno da ponesem,,jesu li jako neljubazni= da li ima previše žena u sobi?

----------


## ivancica_001

Kakva je procedura kod njih kod poroda sa trudnickim dijabetesom? Jel itko zna?

----------


## sundrops

Pozdrav svima!

Zanima me kakvo je sada stanje glede trudničkih tečajeva u Vinogradskoj; koliko se često održavaju i jesu li nužni/obavezni za prisustvo oca na porodu?
Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## Sybila

Nazovi i pitaj kada ima mjesta. Otac ne treba imati nikakav tecaj za prisutstvo na porodu.

----------


## nanimira

Cure koje ste nedugo rodile u Vinogradskoj - što treba uzeti za bebu? Pitam za sestru  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

Pa zar je jos uvijek praksa vaganja prije i poslije podoja? Neke sestre šibaju dohranu ako nije dobila beba na težini ajme...mama isljučivo doji, 2.joj dijete

----------


## sarasvati

Evo mene i tu  :Smile:  Samo znam za praksu 2014. da nije bilo vaganja prije i poslije podoja. Ali to bas i nije friska informacija .

----------


## Isabel

Ima li nekog tko je friško rodio u Vinogradskoj? Ja se bližim terminu  :Very Happy: pa me najviše zanima oko carskog. Koliko rodilja je u sobi, da li i carice imaju rooming in? Kako izgledaju posjete? (grozim se onog da dok su bebe u sobama nahrupi po 10 članova rodbine od svake rodilje i onda je u sobi kaos). 
Čitala sa da starija djeca ne smiju dolaziti u posjetu?! Jasno mi jeda je to radi zaraza ali ako se bebe uzimaju u vrijeme posjeta i pokazuju preko stakla (to sam isto negdje na netu pročitala) onda ne kužim zašto me kćer skupa s tatom ne bi posjetila dok sam tamo.

----------


## mašnica

Dvije godine da nitko ništa ne napise? Ajmo majčice kakvo je stanje u Vinogradskoj?

----------


## Matea2020

Stanje u Vinogradskoj je ok. Vide se posljedice potresa u Zagrebu, nema televizije u sobi, hrana je stvarno li la, ali si možeš naručiti dostavu ili ti mogu donijeti na ulaz hranu. Zbog korone ulaska nema, moze se i na doplatiti apartman, 300kn, te sobe su skroz nove, sa vlastitim wcom i puno komotnije i veće. Same sobe i sve to, moglo bi i bolje jer su podosta male pa 4 žene i 4ero djece, bude stiskavac ali je osoblje, babice i doktori stvarno vrhunski. Posebno doktorica Kosec, i ostatak ekipe je divan, sestre su brižne i stalno dolaze. Bebu mozes odnijeti u sobu, da se okupas i onda ju uzeti natrag. Sveopce stanje, stvarno ok, ima novu kupaonicu napokon, stari je komatozan pa tamo nitko nije ni isao. Rodila u 9mj 2020.

----------


## buble

Ako nekoga slučajno zanima, konačno je ponovno otvoren odjel humane reprodukcije u Vinogradskoj.

----------

